# FET March/Apr cycle buddies



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

I don't know how I didn't find this page before. I think because I've only done a fresh cycle I was confused. 

Anyone want to be cycle buddies for March/April ? 

I think my transfer will be on 13th March


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi Jengles
Sure! Had to leave Feb cycle as lining too affected by jet lag and wouldn't get past 6... Will be on AF c 12th so FC for an end of March transfer!
Are you natural cycle??


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Ps- thought I recognised your name from Aug Jengles!
I also had a MC 😢so let's hope we have a lucky cycle xx 
Are you doing anything differently? I had a scratch this month and trying some diff vitamins and more Accupuncture.


----------



## Pods85 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi ladies,

Can i join please? I am sorry to hear of your losses   My first Fresh cycle didn't work and i am due to have 2 x FET next Tuesday, these are the ones i have left, so hoping my body will accept them   I too have had the uterus scratch Lululimon, i don't know about you but i found it so uncomfortable but i was glad it was over quickly! Just hoping that it was worthwhile. I'm having acupuncture as well, and my therapist has booked me in to have it the morning on my transfer too.

Wishing you all the best of luck and positive results for us all xx


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi all - can I join you?  I haven't started meds yet (but they're all piled in the cupboard at home).  I hope it goes well for all of us this time round (I'm luckier than most, I know).  Vxx


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Ps - hi Myra - are you able to put FET somewhere in the title to this thread?  In the list on the right hand side of the homepage it is difficult to distinguish between the general March/April cycle buddies thread and the FET one.  V


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

welcome Boo, Pods and VCR!
Oodles of luck for all of us this cycle  
Yeah the scratch was uncomfy but after so many things up there over the years I just hold the nurses hand hard! 
I won't be having one when my period starts this I'm so hope it will be good.
Pods- woo- next Tuesday!  Ah that's good you've got your ACU booked in do you find it relaxes you a bit? Will you have a day or two off?
V- are you downregging or estrogen? I've a boy too they rock.
I also use a FET meditation guide from Circle & Bloom which usually sends me to sleep. I get insomnia at times and everyone says you need lots of sleep for good lining- so I'm trying to give up my tea too  

Boo- sort to hear of your MC's too- it sucks for sure. Hopefully your nest is right NOW for its precious embyro. X 

As a silly note I always get my nails and toes done in a bright colour prior to treatment- Does anybody have any quirks like that? Xx


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Thanks, Boo and Lulu.

I'm downregging Lulu.  I think things will kick off with a 3D-SIS some time next weekend.

Have a good day, ladies.  

Vxx


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Hey all,

How lovely to get all these replies I'm not sure if there's also an official FET cycle buddies page but never mind I'm sure they will move us all if they do one. 

Lulu so sorry you lost your baby too. Nice to see a name I recognise though. Fingers crossed for us both. 

I found it incredibly hard. I'm not doing anything different really, trying to initially do the same thing so eating crazily healthy started accupuncture again and reflexology also I'm seeing a lady for tapping which helped me come to terms with the loss a bit more and try and feel more positive about this cycle. I'm not doing natural cycle no I've done Dr and now taking lots of progesterone. Did the clnic recommend the scratch to you? A few people had said it on here before but I've never had the Dr mention it. I'm guessing it would probably be too late now anyway

Booandbuzz wow I have no words after what I went through last year I just couldn't imagine going through that 4 times. What an incredible lady you are. 

Vcr wow so you had a baby last year and already going again? 
when do you start meds? You doing FET?


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I've been waiting for a March/April thread to start but typically we're now unsure whether we will do our FET in Mach as planned! I'll stay here for now anyway until we make our minds up! 

Good luck to everyone  

Herts x


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Welcome Herts! We're likely to be right on end of march or early april- hopefully if the lining works better.

Jengles- I found it hard too- particularly after our first time working, I kind of thought my body would know what to do if we got the bfp so wasn't ready for another MC. Am doing the same- just some diff vitamins like l'arginine and more Vit E. I changed clinics as they were rubbish in their reaction- but my Gynae did the scratch which she recommended. Is it emotional freedom technique you did? 

Hoping for a good cycle -  I did a coaching session yesterday so am getting ready for my second miracle!

Boo- I agree; it flattens you but does make you a deeply resilient person - believe you deserve it xx

Sending positive vibes to everyone for the weekend xx


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

Happy to see a March/April thread, I was following the Feb one but I didn't fit. Hope I can jump on this one. 
I am getting ready for my fet in late March, a completely medicated one with downregulation and just recently started my oestrogen tablets. This is my first fet after 2 full ivf cycles that didn't work. Exciting and scary moments waiting for me ahead.
I also had an endo scratch a few days back and man, that hurt! Thankfully it was quick.

Hope everyone is enjoying a nice, lazy Sunday. xx


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi Aley. Well this isn't the official one but I just posted if anyone else was in the same boat as me and a group has formed. 

Which tabs are you taking? Oh you had a scratch too? 

Yes def having a lazy Sunday today, the rain gives me a good excuse to stay in my PJ's. My tummy is hurting a bit almost like period pains. 

Luilmon not sure I know what emotional freedom technique is, is that tapping related? What sort of coaching you doing? We will both do this! 

Thanks boo yes we're all strong. 

Here's what will sway your decision? Or is it up to the doc? 

Have a good day all 

X


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

There are now 2 march/april cycle buddies! 😂😂  I start dwn reg on wed for 8 days before starting gonal f. On the flare protocol. Nice to cycle with you all.


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi girls

I hope you don't mind if i join. We are in process of a third fet for a sibling. We were lucky to have a little boy from our first fet in 2014 but had a failed fet last year. This will be our final cycle since we cannot keep investing in this. Will be on long protocol for fet. Will have the scratch and will start meds on 14th March.


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi Jengles, I am on buserelin, estrofem and will start cyclogest later on in the month, it's kinda similar to what I had for my fresh cycles except stimming. 
I wanted to have the scratch because I had no implantation despite good embryos and it should help or so they say.

Boo, best of luck tomorrow!

Mo, I get lost in threads too, from what I get you're having a fresh cycle, good luck, gonal f was piece of cake for me.


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks Booandbuzz best of luck for your scan tomorrow.


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Ooh that's exciting boo. I've got my apt on Wednesday and hopefully ET on 13th


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Hey Aley don't you just hate cyclogest? I'm not looking forward to that bit at all. Sounds like you're treatment is pretty similar to mine. Good luck


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi ladies- am hoping I can join this thread? I am starting my next FET this month,day 1 should be this weekend and hopefully transfer around 31st. This is my 4th FET,have had 3 fresh cycles and several m/c's so am having different immunes this time and crossing everything that this is the lucky cycle!


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

BooandBuzz glad your scan went well. Best if luck for transfer. Where are you having your treatment?

kittykat welcome. Looks like we will be starting around same time as day 1 for me will be next Tues.


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Morning ladies!

I am half asleep but have to take my meds, I work random shifts so sometimes I don't even get to take them at same time. 

How is everyone?

Jengles, what I hate the most is how cyclogest makes me feel pregnant when I am obviously not. The nausea and tiredness started already probably due to estrofem and is not a nice feeling at all. Do you get any symptoms with it or it's just the fact that it's leaking and eek?
Looks like you'll be the first to have the transfer. So exciting, right?

Good luck Boo, 8 mm seems right, my clinic is ok with whatever is over 7. Will you be doing some visiting with this or just transfer?

All the best evan and kitkat! I hope you'll find the drugs ok.


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Boo I know what you mean about having a break. I have to travel to the UK for treatment and whenever I go I try to relax and enjoy myself as much as possible. The only problem about travelling for treatment was during the fresh cycle as i was in so much pain after the fresh cycle that I just had no energy to go anywhere. But the worst thing i find about travelling is having to find flights and accommodation at such short notice.

Aley I agree with you that those pessaries are wicked as their symptoms mimic pregnancy symptoms. And I think that is one of the reasons I feel so low whenever i get a bfn since sometimes the pregnancy symptoms are so strong that I just wouldn't be able to take in the negative result.

I hope everyone else is doing well xxx


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi there Evan, Kittykat, Aley and Mo! I'm hopeful this is a positive cycle for lots of us 

Boo- congrats on your scan news and being all set for next week! Do you take anything for your lining? My best was 8.6mm ... When are you travelling?

Jengles- I read a bit about various therapies having a history of depression EFT is tapping related- I just did a one to one visualisation technique and getting of some negative energy held from my childhood. I feel lighter anyway and interesting had a huge vomiting session just after!! Very attractive!
Good luck for our appt tomorrow.x
I hate this limbo waiting for AF to start...grrr!
Evan/Aley I agree - those pessaries can be cruel and even if our type not to symptom spot it's really hard not to. Will anyone else be doing progesterone injections? 

Lulu x


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi girls,
Boo, I remember trying the trick with protein while having my stimming, I hate eating so much protein, there are actually days when I hate eating in general   for a fet though I don't see the point, I know they all say diet is important and all that but after doing everything right before I am a bit deflated and I don't like being so strict with myself so I eat pizza' s and drink wine this time!

Lulu, I was the same last week waiting for period, I even started crying in the clinic while having my scan because my period was playing tricks with me. Imagine the embarrassment! 

Evan, are you travelling from far? I live in Ireland and I was considering, well still am if it doesn't work to go to uk-London more precisely as it is so close and so many flights+my mother in law lives there so accommodation sorted.

Afm, it's  a lovely day here, like a proper spring day so I decided to go out and have a walk,along with me all the women with babies   eventually I came back and locked myself in the house. 
I will have my scan for lining in 2 days time, never had lining issues but after so many knocks down I don't know what to expect.


----------



## HoneyBoo1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Good evening ladies,

I haven't been here for a while. So much has happened! So happy to see lots of BFP's this month   

Just a quick update, I am waiting for AF to arrive by the end of this week and of off we go to Prague again end of March. Can't wait.

Bring it on,

Happy ladies day!

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Hey all

Honey boo - bfp? Are you in the wrong group? We haven't got that far yet. Glad you sound so positive about your upcoming cycle well done you. 

Boo I specifically asked the nurse today and was told there's nothing I can eat to make things better, so is protein really going to make a difference? I read up about it all last time but have been so busy I haven't even thought anything apart from that I must eat healthily. 

Wow today has been an emotional rollercoaster. I was all ready to discuss the transfer next week and they basically said it will have to move to end of next week as my lining is too thin. I was in shock, I think as you mentioned boo last time I had no problems there. Well anyway poor Shaza at CRGH I just cried straight away. 
The complexity of trying to change days off and have to deal with different things is just a nightmare. I can't. 

The thought of all change again arggg even though it wasn't confirmed I just thought it would be ok. Well anyway after speaking to my dh, my HR manager and my boss I'm going to take more time off and even though I'll be skint it will be worth it for a bit more rest and more positive attitude to the whole thing. 

I feel relieved to have had the discussion but exhausted from the day. 

Take care all


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Oh Jengles, I know what you mean, in your place I probably would have made a proper psychotic crisis( and I am well able too, especially now on Estrofem) I can't be off work just like that and everything is planned nicely for my transfer at the end of March. I am just so sick of not being able to plan anything. Good you have an understanding boss.
In the end is all for the sake of having a transfer at the right time.


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks Aley, I am worried about being off for longer, there's so much happening at the moment and they keep throwing new curve balls at me but I just realised when I did get so upset that the pressure of work and all this fertility stuff this time around is really hard right now. If I take this extra time and it doesn't work at least I'll know I've thrown everything into it. Otherwise I'll just blame work and that would not be good. I hate the planning side of this whole thing while I K one that there's nothing they can do about it it just makes an already complicated situation worse.


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Boo i just don't want to risk booking flights early fearing that my cycle might have plans of its own and deviate from the norm.

Aley good luck for your scan. I live in Malta so i have to take a 3 hour flight to get to the uk.

Jenglez i am sorry you got bad news. Let's hope that lining issues will be solved by next week.


----------



## HoneyBoo1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Good morning ladies,

Sorry, I meant to post to FET Feb/March group.

Can I please join you anyway. AF will start this week so will Proginova  

I was recommended to have intralipid infusion this time, because last time I had an implantation failure. Has anyone had this done before?

Thank you,
Honey x


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi Honey and welcome! I've not had intralipids before but have heard good things..
Jengles- ah sorry to read your lining's being uncooperative. Try not to stress..Pomegranate and beetroot juice maybe? I hope it will boost itself over next few days. Mine did that in Feb so I know it's disappointing when you're all set to go.

It's hard not being able to plan things and caveat work trips etc with a "possibly". 

Aley- good luck for lining scan tmrw x

 to all


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi girls!

Jengles, take things easily. I am a workaholic and I love my job but I am starting to be a bit more chilled about it. As you said, you can't control things but it's up to us to try and limit the stress, it's hard but honestly if this cycle fails too I know for a fact that no one from my job will hold my hand while I cry or give a damn anyway. You take care and do what's best for you.  

Honey, welcome. I know my clinic uses intralipids, it's meant to lower nk cells but my dr don't seems to think anything about it, deffo not using them just in case. But they seem to help, for some it does anyway. I've had the eno scratch for same reason, not even a sniff of implantation...I guess will find out soon if it worked.
Good luck!

Lulu and Evan, thanks!  

Well, the scan happend. It's all good, over 9 and triple line. I guess I should feel happy but I am feeling more and more down. I am so annoyed that I started this journey feeling so positive and now not even a good news can cheer me up. Everything is perfect just how it suppose to be and just like that last time.
I keep thinking I should transfer 2. I was always the one saying that twins are a much higher risk and a single transfer is much better but now I can't even imagine having one baby, twins is like fairy tale, never possible. With 2 I can increase my chances, maybe one out of 2 will be good enough to stick, if I go for one and that doesn't work then I don't know how will be able to pick myself of the floor! My drs don't really care, they say one only because "Oh, your chances are very high" but they were wrong before, twice actually so I don't believe anything of what they say now, I could make a fuss and demand to have 2.
I just don't know what to do!
Sorry for the rant.


----------



## laura2boys (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi Ladies, hope it's ok to join this thread. I am having a FET in April. I took the Gonapeptyl Depot injection on Day 21 of my period before my IVF cycle period. Does that make sense?! So I'm anticipating that AF will start on 16/3. I have heard that the depot injection can delay your period starting though. Has this happened to any of you? x


----------



## HoneyBoo1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Good afternoon Ladies,

Thank you for your reply and warm welcoming 

Aley, great news! Well done. How many frosties do you have? We had 4 blasts last time and had 2 put in on my fresh cycle, unfortunately bfn. Now we have decided to transfer 1 at a time as we cannot afford to have fresh cycle again. Fingers crossed for you x

Laura2boys, I don't have an experience with Gonapeptyl injection, but good luck x

I have started lovely Progynova today..last time I had mood swings. My poor hubby..

Chat soon,
Honey x


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Welcome Laura, I don't have experience with that injection either but assuming is for downregulation then it should't affect your period but also we all react very different to meds.

Honey, I have 3 blasts left, transfered one the last time and no success. We could probably afford another cycle but is not something I want to rush into quickly, the last 2 cycles left us a bit bankrupt and we are still recovering after that. I see you've been through a lot, bless! You have to tell me how you manage to go on because I honestly feel I am going mad here thinking this one is going to fail too.


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Boo, thank you so much for your lovely words. Moments like this I regret not doing counselling. 
You're right, transfers are different and there is a chance this might work...despite me being so negative.
Best of luck! I hope you'll have a great time up to your transfer and a smooth 2 ww.


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Boo- safe trip! Enjoy and you'll be PUPO before you know it!

Aley- that's great news on your scan. Be positive and try and believe your body can do this. Have you tried any of the IVF/fet meditations or visualisations?. I really like them as only 15 mins and helps you focus on your body doing things at the right time & atop the mind racing. Look up circle n bloom. My counsellor said just think of the moment/now. It's hard but other thoughts don't do us any favours. I'm trying I enter his cycle in a "this is my time" frame of mind and we can all keep each other going x 

Hi there Laura! I think I'm due AF about the same time as you x

Wishing you all a great weekend. Lining dust to all and hurry on AF to those of us waiting. 
Spring is coming.
Hugs Lulu


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Aley glad to hear that your scan went well. Do what you think is right for you and not what the clinic tells you to do. I have been successful with a single transfer so if it is meant to happen it will.

Honeyboo1 & Laura2boys welcome.

Boo have a safe trip. Best of luck for transfer.

AFM I will be starting buserelin injections on tues and will also have the endo scratch on the same day.

Happy weekend to all xxx


----------



## HoneyBoo1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Good evening ladies,

Aley, it's not an easy journey, I had up and down moments through, but support and encouragement I have received from my husband was unbelievable. I think this is the main reason I am still here.  

Boo, safe trip and hope all goes smoothly for you. Good luck x

Have a lovely weekend ladies,

Baby dust to all,
Honey x


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi all,
Hope you're all okay.  Sorry I haven't posted for ages but I didn't have anything to report until today.  I've read all your posts though and hope everyone who was feeling low is now feeling better.  I'm also giving Jengles a wave because we are at the same clinic - and in response to your comment - yes, I guess we have started again quite quickly but we didn't want to wait any longer!
It is day 1 of 'prep' month for me.  I have a 3D SIS booked for 20 March and start Noresthisterone on 24 March.  Am grateful to have lots going on at work as a distraction over the next few weeks...
Vxx


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi all

Hey VCR yes i was in there today. Had a different Dr to do my scan today (not Shaza) and she was great. Yeah good for you to try for number 2 soon after. If we are successful i think we'll do the same. My husband is 42 this year so we don't want to be too much older.

Honey boo welcome. Yes I'm pretty sure the prognova hasn't done much good for my moods either. So difficult to know what symptoms you get from what though when you're taking so many drugs. Def ups and downs are a big part of the whole thing. Emotionally so draining.

Aley Yes i know its up to me to learn to manage my work stress. I've always been bad at it. The client has agreed to fund another person though to help which is great so I'm hoping that my boss will start interviewing while I'm off and by the time i get back we could be closer to getting it sorted out. 
I feel your pain, it's so difficult to keep positive and it's so annoying when everyone around you keeps telling you to be optimistic. Grr. Have you heard of tapping? I've been doing it and although it doesn't seem like it should make you feel better i promise it really does. Have a look at this link although he does talk about weight loss it's still a good way of clearing your thoughts. 
http://www.thegabrielmethod.com/tapping-for-weight-loss/

Boo we are going to be PUPO at the same time! Which day are you having the transfer? Safe journey and let us know.how you got on when you come back.

Luilmon so annoying waiting for AF!! Sounds like you have similar thoughts I'll look up the visualisation I've got one my tapping lady gave me but i keep falling asleep before I get through it. Don't know if that's good or not lols.

Evan must be so hard to book flights around a transfer. When. Will you leave it until?

I had a good apt today after my set back this week. The doc was great and explained a lot that I didn't know. She was explaining that When you do the fresh cycle your lining is generally thicker than when you do FET because of all the drugs but the success rate is better with FET because the lining is more natural so even if it's not thicker she said i still have better odds. Not sure if it's all true or not but def made me feel better.

Going to get my embryo put back in Fri. Lining is 7.6 which the Dr said was good. So will find out on April's fools if we have any success.

I survived a 1st & 3rd birthday party today with a pregnant cousin, only managed to get one question about pregnancy which with our families is good odds.

Now I have 3 weeks to rest and hope this bubba takes. So excited about some time to myself and not stressing about product launches and websites! Have a lovely weekend all x


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi everyone, just wondering if I can join in! Due for embryo transfer on thursday. Will need to have a read back to see at what stage everyone is at but just thought I would say hi!


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Jengles glad you had a good appointment and that you are going ahead with transfer. They usually don't give me too much notice to book flights and accommodation. Usually we are only given about 5 days to book everything. The good thing about travelling during treatment is that we can convert it to a holiday but having a 2 year old travelling with us makes travelling stressful and tiring so i don't want to stress too much after embryo transfer.


Djjim22 welcome and best of luck for transfer.


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi girls,

Thank you for your words and suggestions, tbh I did try the meditation and all sorts of therapies as such but they don't really seem to work for me. I am bit of difficult person and I get quickly bored by stuff like that+it doesn't do anything.
I am still in limbo if to call to ask for a double transfer or not...

Anyway, I hope you're all good.

djjim, good luck with your transfer and welcome.

Honey, it's good to hear you have great support, I can't complain either and as I said before, I know that if this baby making doesn't work I know I'll still be happy  because I have my dw. 

Jengles, good to hear your lining is all good now, as long is thick enough for the dr to be happy you have nothing to worry about. Good luck for Friday!

Evan, good luck with the scratch, I found it painful but was over in 2 seconds, mor eor less like a smear and I hate smears too


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks Aley yes looking forward to Friday. 

Thanks Evan. I hope you hear something soon. 

Welcome djiim ooh transfer on Thursday, good luck. Any plans post transfer?


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Evan80 - thanks! Are you doing your transfer abroad. I can understand what you mean about travelling with a toddler stressful. I took my little one to Hawaii in November, although she was a dream travelling it certainly wasn't the relaxing holiday I'm used to!

Aley - thank you. When is your transfer? I had two blasts transferred last time and became pregnant with s singleton. This time it will just be a single transfer as I only have one blast left.

Jengles - no plans other than trying to take it easy which is easier said than done as I like to keep busy. Debating whether to go into work on sun and mon if I get to transfer as I work 13 hour shifts so worried that would be doing too much... so hard to know what's right isn't it. Where are you up to in your cycle?


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Djjim I have one left too and had two transferred last time so we're in the same boat. Feels like there's a lot of pressure on this one as the thought of doing another fresh cycle is not a happy one for me. 

I know what you mean I usually enjoy keeping busy but at the moment work is just too mental so actually I've taken some leave so I'll be off over my 2ww. That's what I did last time and I did fall pregnant so didn't want to do it differently. What do you do? 13 hr shifts sounds stressful. 

I was just going to see a few friends and potter around the flat but as luck would have it my parents are going away on Monday and they have a timeshare so plenty of room for me. 

I found amazing £49 return flights so I'm off to Madeira next Monday. I'm sure I'll want to strangle my parents and aunt by the end of it but will be nice chance to read/walk and it's a little warmer than here. It will keep me away from doing too much.


----------



## HoneyBoo1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Good morning ladies,

Just popped in to say hi. Good luck with transfers this week ladies  

I have booked a lining scan on Sunday, clinic will then schedule a transfer. Can't wait 

PS. What a beautiful day today x

Honey x


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Good luck with transfers this week ladies!
Honey boo hope your lining scan will go well on Sunday.

Still waiting for AF..It was due yesterday but typically when I want it here it's late..Off for a run to see if it gets things in motion

No sun here in London


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Djjim22  I will be doing treatment in the UK but I don't live in the uk. 

Aley I hope you manage to make a decision soon as to whether to transfer one or two. 

Jengles I hope you enjoy your holiday.

Lulu af is never a day late for me but whenever i start DR it is always 5 to 6 days late.

AFM currently at the clinic waiting to have an endo scratch and feeling very nervous. I also start buserelin injections tonight.  To make things worse I have a cold and not feeling well at all


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi girls! 

Yes, spoke with the clinic, we'll go ahead with 2 blasts and hope for the best!

Evan, poor you, I bet the Buserelin isn't helping with the side effects either. Make sure to drink plenty of water. Don't be anxious about the scratch, will be over in 2 sec.

Lulu, my af is always late when I don't want it too, it's very common to be late with so many hormonal changes.
It will be there though, try not to stress much.

Honey, good luck with your lining scan, fingers crossed!

Jengles, Madeira sounds lovely, enjoy. Transfer is on Friday, right? All the best!

Djjim, I'll have my transfer next week! I'll join the club with horrible shifts and very long hours, unfortunately for me can't negotiate and will work all weekend, if you can say no, don't do it, not worth the stress.


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Jengles – Yes it’s awful feeling like everything is hanging on that one embryo. I’m going to be on edge all day tomorrow, first off to make sure scan shows lining still ok, then I’ve got 2 hours to kill before egg collection whilst waiting for the phone call to say whether the embryo has thawed! Just wish I could fast forward until tomorrow night and have the little embie safely on board.
I’m a nurse so yes 13 hours shifts are stressful most of the time. Sounds lovely jetting off, I think you have the right idea, then you are kind of forced to relax aren’t you… hopefully, lol.xx

Honey – Thanks! Sunday will be here before you know it and hopefully lining is a perfect measurement!

LuluLimon – AF always plays up when you’re waiting for it doesn’t it. Has she arrived today?

Evan80 – Hope scratch went ok and wasn’t too painful and that you are feeling a little better today.

Aley – Fab news on transfer next week! Yeah I can’t negotiate either really, if I don’t go in it will mean ringing in sick which I’m not too happy doing. But as you say I’d hate to go into work and the FET not work and then blame myself for going in. Hope work isn’t too stressful for you.


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Aley glad you made the decision.

The scratch was a nightmare. First he found a uterine polyp and then he could not access my uterus to have the procedure which was strange as I had the same procedure 3 years ago without any problems and it was totally pain-free and as Aley said itwas over in 2 minutes. Yesterday it took him 15 mins to do the procedure. So now i am awaiting biopsy results of the polyp. I am also worried that embryo transfer might prove to be difficult too


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Good luck for your transfer today @djim I'm sure it will all go well. Sending you lots of positive vibes.


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks jengles. Just waiting to go in now. Lining is fine and embryo thawed ok so hopefully it finds its way back in ok and then the real waiting begins.xx


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Oh well that's a great start then off the little embie goes to find it's new home for next 9 months. It will all be over now. I hope you can rest up even if only today. Oh the anticipation of the 2ww begins. Hopefully we can get distracted​. Take care


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Evan, I am sorry to hear that. When will you know the result of the biospy? 

Djjim, fingers crossed! I hope the transfer went smoothly.


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Boo- congrats on being PUPO! Hope this is your cycle hunx

Djinn hope transfer went well x
Evan sorry your scratch was a bit strange- when will you know results ? X
Honey- not long now for you x

Still no AF for me. So looks like April transfer now for sure. Last MC has made them a bit unpredictable.Typical.   Got some acupuncture tmrw anyway. Enjoy the spring sunshine x


----------



## HoneyBoo1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Good morning Ladies,

Thank you for your kind words and support.

BooandBuzz, djjim22 enjoy being a PUPO! Here comes the madness of 2ww. Well done x

Jengles, good luck today x

Evan, I am so very sorry.   Any news?

Aley, hope both embies will stick, fingers crossed x

LuluLimon, it will come!  

Hi to everyone I have missed xx

Chat soon, 
Honey x


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Morning everyone, 

Jumping in to say good luck to Jengles, hope your transfer will go as planned. 

Nice hearing from you Boo, happy to know the transfer was all ok and you are happily pupo. 

Will catch-up with the rest next week, hope you all are good.


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Jengles - Was your transfer today? If so hope all is well. I'm finding being distracted this time much easier than last time, to the point I have to keep reminding myself not to move heavy things around as in the midst of getting a new kitchen so relaxing is proving difficult! But it's still early days, I'm sure it will begin to completely occupy my mind soon and the early testing will begin!

Aley & Honeyboo - Thank you, hope all is well with you both.

Booandbuzz - Congrats on being PUPO. Hope your flight home went smoothly. Sounds like you have two good embryos on board!

Lululimon - Thanks. Hope AF comes soon.


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi all

Thanks for all the well wishes, everything went well and I'm now PUPO and in bed after a long day, feeling excited and nervous. 

Take care all

Jengles


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Feeling crampy and sore today. 
Clinic called this morning and apparently my progesterone is low. So going back in tomorrow for some more drugs and they wanted to test me again on Thursday but I'm going to be away. So now starting to panic. Sorry for the selfish post ladies. Just feel a bit worried. 

Typically my husband doesn't want me to worry but it's a crucial time and now I feel maybe I should just cancel and stay home. But then not sure how much a difference a few days makes. I will have a good talk with them tomorrow and see what the advice is


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Djjim2 congrats on being PUPO.

Jengles congrats to u too but i hope that your progesterone issies are sorted soon. A holiday at this stage might do you a lot of good although as you said i would seek advice from the clinic. Were you adked to have a blood test to check your progesterone simply because it's routine or is it because you were feeling sore? I was never asked to get my progesterone levels checked.

Lulu i hope af showed up by now.

Boo and Alley I hope you are both doing well.

AFM I am currently at DR stage and hoping that af is delayed a bit as I have a family wedding in April that I really want to attend to.


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi Evan hope you get AF when you want her. I find that's she's always elusive. 

Djimm how you feeling? 

Booandbuzz how are you doing? Feeling ok? 

They did a blood test yesterday to check my levels so that's why they want me to come in and get more drugs. I guess it's to make sure the progesterone is high enough to give me a better chance. I know not every clinic does it but it's just part of the treatment. I haven't mentioned to them I'm feeling sore but I will at my appointment tomorrow.


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks Jengles i might have a blood test done privately to check my progesterone levels. Last time I had the perfect cycle and the perfect embryo transferred and i just couldn't understand how i got a bfn and was suspecting that this coud have been due to low progesterone levels.


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Jengles - hope your appointment has gone ok and they have reassured you and given you the go ahead to go away. A relaxing break is probably just what you need right now. Hopefully the extra progesterone will do the job. My fresh cycle was cancelled due to low progesterone levels but they never even tested them before each of my FET's. I did bleed early on with my first and they gave me extra progesterone which obviously helped as it went on to be a successful pregnancy but again they didn't even check levels despite the bleeding. So hopefully things will be ok for you now you have the extra medication. 

Evan - Hope AF arrives when you want her to. I always find she is delayed a few days when waiting for treatment to start.

Booandbuzz - Don't give up yet! I know it's easier said than done but the 2ww wait is cruel. All the symptoms are exactly the same if they are AF arriving, side effects of the progesterone or an actual pregnancy aren't they... which makes it so hard for us to second guess anything.

AFM - Already going crazy with this waiting game... so much so I even tested this morning knowing full well it would be negative. And then even spent a good 20 minutes holding it up to the light trying to see if there was even a smidge of a line! Like I say, I'm going crazy! Had quite a bit of cramping the evening of transfer but surely that would be too early for implantation when it wasn't a hatching blast? Then felt sick and tired friday and yesterday morning but then nothing today. Hate all this symptom spotting! Just praying so much this has worked as really not sure what my plan B is.


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey ladies!
Hope the 2wws are going well for those of you PUPO. I think it's the worst bit of all. 
I finally got AF today   Hurrah -  hope lining's goin to be better now that I've had a whole month to get over jetlag. Beetroot and pom juice ready to go! Plus the bone broth. 

Jengles- just upping the dose could do the trick. It's one of the things that can adjust easily.

Positive vibes to all 
Lulu x


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Lululimon glad you got your AF. Beetroot for lining I've not heard of that one. What recipe do you use for bone broth? I'm always concerned about how to know the bones are good quality. 
Thanks for saying it's easily adjusted, although that wasn't the impression I was given but I guess depending on what you speak to you get a different answer. 

Djimm so sorry you're going crazy, it is a difficult time. I had quite a bit of cramping as well. So annoying symptoms are the same as getting AF. Have you got things to do to distract yourself? I've booked some apts like dentist and will be clearing out my wardrobe among other things I never get around to doing. They seem to test the progesterone a fair bit at my clinic I got put on lentogest a week early but that hasn't seemed to have helped. 

Booandbuzz I seem to be doing every drug known to man. I've been taking lentogest and pessaries and now I have lubin as well and some suppositories so basically will spend all day taking drugs. I'm sorry you feel like it hasn't worked but I think during the 2ww we are all up and down. I've had cramps as well, might be the implanting. That's what I'm praying for. 

Evan that might be a good idea, I've no.idea how much difference it makes but I just am going with what the doctors/clinic/nurses tell me to do. 

AFM so unfortunately I won't be going on holiday tomorrow, after today's apt there was a concern about not getting retested this week. as if it still hasn't improved they will give me something else. At the moment the level is 40 and they usually like it to be 100. I'm ok with it now I was pretty grumpy/ emotional earlier. 

It's annoying but I want a baby much more than a holiday and so here I stay. Luckily​ the flight was only £49 so at least I haven't lost a lot of money. 

Instead I'll be working through filing, opticians apts, clearing out my wardrobe, seeing friends and sometimes sitting on the sofa doing nothing. 


Enjoy your Sunday evening.


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Lululimon - Fab news that AF has arrived... now the excitement begins!

Jengles - Yes I have plenty to do to distract. I'm lucky enough to have a 17 month old daughter so she is keeping me very busy, then just had a new kitchen fitted so busy pottering getting everything back in to place. Worried I'm overdoing it though.... however the doctors parting words after ET was that as long as the embryo was chromosomally normal it should work, so I keep reminding myself that all the rest in the world wouldn't help the embryo if it's not chromosomally normal. Hope that all made sense, lol. Really sorry to hear about your holiday, like you say there is always more time for holidays but it's now time for the baby. Hopefully the levels will be fine when they're checked but at least they are being thorough. Hope you aren't going too crazy!


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi all,
I hope all the 'waiters' are feeling okay and not going too mad.  Sorry you can't go though away Jengles.
I had my 3D SIS this morning.  The scan itself was okay but I feel a bit sore now and the antibiotics are making me nauseous.
I start downreg this Friday.
Vxx


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Or even "away though"...


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks ladies, I feel ok about it actually went for a walk this morning and to the opticians, my eye sight has actually got better! Only a little but that's still great news. Now I'm settling into a film and a cuppa. Might have a snooze, I was supposed to go see my nice and nephew but nephew now has a chest infection so can't risk it. 

Djimm is that right? So long as the embroyo is chromosomally normal it will take? I've never heard that before. Also I'm surprised as when I had my miscarriage last time they said it must have had a genetic issue as they rule out most of the other causes of miscarriage with all the drugs etc. I guess I assumed chromosomes and genes were all the same thing but I must admit i don't know much about it. What you've said makes me feel a little reassured. Hope the kitchen goes well, when is it due to be completed? We moved house during my last 2ww so i think so long as you aren't doing any crazy lifting you should be ok. 

VCR I'm doing ok thanks, 11 days to go! Sorry you aren't feeling too great. Do you have tablets or the sniffer for DR? Hopefully you won't get too many side effects. I was pleasantly surprised this time around.


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining you over here, I have been on the Feb/Mar cycle buddies for 2 cycles but as they were both BFN here I am again starting AF and looking at another cycle. I have 3 frosties left now, from a fresh cycle which gave me my lovely 2yo DS, started off with 6 frosties and used 1 for the first BFN in feb and needed 2 to get one for the last BFN. 
I am fairly low after 3 failed frosties, feeling that they must have used the best ones by now, so my chances are small with the remaining 3... generally feeling sorry for myself (I am beyond lucky as I have 2DS so I know I should not complain, but this process really messes with my head)

Lulu, I guess we will be on almost the same dates, my af started also yesterday...
Jengles, djjim I hope your 2ww is flying along, when will your otd be? and when will you test?!  
Boo as djjim said, it is tough to tell the difference between the pregnancy symptoms and drugs/af symptoms. Lots of the ladies on the feb/mar thread were convinced it was AF coming and got BFP's so don't give up just yet.

 to allSave​


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

VCR - Good news the scan was ok. Roll on Friday.

Jengles - I don't really understand everything myself but I think he just meant that in this situation the embryo was good quality, had survived the thaw and was put back in the right place with a good thickness lining... so we had kinda done all we could and now it was down to little guy to implant. The way I look at it is no matter statistics etc it either will work or it won't. Good news on your improving eye sight! Kitchen is going to be in limbo for the next 5 weeks or so as some of the parts weren't delivered! At least I now have a working sink and cooker which is more than I had last week...

Aissha - Sorry to hear about your BFN's. It's understandable you're feeling sorry for yourself but you never know how strong your remaining embies are until they're put to the test. Fingers crossed there is a sibling amongst them for your sons. My OTD isn't until the 27th but I've already started testing! I'm a bit of a POAS addict, I swore I wouldn't test until 5dp5dt which will be tomorrow as that's when I got my BFP with my daughter but couldn't help myself. Obviously they have been BFN's so far which I expected but I think I will start to feel pretty defeated if it's a BFN tomorrow even though I know it is still very early.


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi Aisha- cool we'll be cycling very close. I've a 2yo too so it does make it a little easier but I was gutted about FET failing last time. They've said the embyro grading is based on someone looking at the cells at that point in time- so it's subjective. 
Djinn- wow that's only a week away now. I don't know how you have the courage to POAS everyday. I hate it!
VCR glad scan was ok- not too long til Friday.
Jengles- I get bones from our local butcher and they just have organic meat. It's a faff to do- but I did it on our fresh cycle so trying it again.


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Welcome Aisha, we all have so many ups and down on this journey. Don't worry we feel you. My OTD is 1st April 


Hi luilmon I need to give that a try I think. Do you have it instead of  meal or as well as? 

Djimm so sorry about the kitchen, that must be hard going. 

I so want to POAS but it's only been 5 days. Too early to tell anything right?


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Jengles,
I always find this to help to know when would be good to POAS... 
this is what happens in a 3dt : 

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT 



this is what happens in a 5dt : 

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells 
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secrete HCG in the blood 
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT

Lulu, what is the bone broth for? Lining thickness? are you doing a medicated or natural FET? I am on progynova, patches and then will be on lutinus (pessaries) for the second half....

djjim, wow I couldn't do it, I dread the whole poas, the inkling of hope it brings, the crushing feeling of the digital readout "not pregnant"...  does it kind of numb you by doing several? I hope you see a bfp one morning soon


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi ladies- another day closer to to OTDs for a lot of you !   Hope you're all feeling ok x

Jengles- I have a cup or two a day - I've got a stockpot on the go I reheat each time. I use it as another drinks- my acupuncture lady believes I should only take warm things in. Plus it's good as I'm trying I stay off coffee!

Aisha- I'm doing a natural this one but with estrogen from about cd6-7 then Lubion 5 days before ET. I was unexpectedly thin on lining last month so we postponed the cycle. I did medicated in Aug and got a bfp but we think there were implantation issues- hence lots of energy rich foods for me. I'm really hoping my hormones have got over the jetlag from our hols as I will be upset to miss another month  
X


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks for the insight Aisha, I'm sure I've read all about it at some point but i laid off the books this time around, although there is still Pinterest so who am I kidding? 

So basically day 9 if I have one of those early detection tests for either, I don't actually know what my embroyo is. There was so much noise about making sure that it was mine before they put it back in but when I asked I never kind of got an answer. Anyway i think my husband would whinge if I tested early. 

Yes lulimon I have heard a lot about keeping warm feet and generally not being cold. Fingers crossed for you and your cycle, sounds like you're doing all the right things.


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Lululimon - I hate it too but I just can't help myself... it is a total addiction! Enjoying reading about your bone broth! Hopefully it will all help towards your next cycle.

Jengles - If you have the willpower to avoid testing then don't do it... I'm too weak to stop, haha. I did have a positive at 5dp5dt with my daughter but I did have two blasts transferred and then bled at 6 weeks so I think they had both implanted early on. However I do have an extremely extremely faint line on a test this afternoon... but not dark enough for me to decipher whether it's actually there or my mind playing tricks on me. I'll test again in the morning. I have read somewhere that 12dpo is the 'best' earliest time to test if you are going to test early.

Aissha - Thanks for posting the timeline, it does explain what is (hopefully) going on in there. No I don't get numb towards it... I just sit and wait every test thinking this bright pink line will show up and then I'm totally defeated for a while after. Then I pick myself up and try again the next day. I just think in the back of my mind I'd rather know if I'd had a chemical pregnancy than just getting a negative on OTD. I know that may sound strange to some people.


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi girls!

A lot has happened since last time I was here. I am on the phone so won't be able to write much but I  am thinking of all of you and hope you're all ok.

Boo, I hope you are better today. Giving you a big hug, this journey is so hard but we have to stay strong.

Jengles, I hope your 2ww goes well and all the stress with progesterone levels is over. 

Evan, you started dr injections, right? Hope you'll have a smooth dr with not many side effects.

Lulu, will you have a lining scan soon? Good luck! 

Djjm, hope your test will be a positive, fingers crossed. I completely understand what you're saying about testing early. 
I know I will test early, it doesn't matter if I get disappointed, I never had implantation before so for me even a chemical will be a step forward, I know it sounds stupid but that's how I feel.

I am awaiting transfer day, I am so anxious about everything. I had some terrible days at work but all gone now. Now I am only thinking about my embryos, I dream about my future babies and I really hope this time will be my time.


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Wow so much has happened on here.

Lulu glad you finally got AF.

Jengles sorry you had to miss your holiday. I hope your progesterone issue is sorted soon.

djjim2 as hard as it is to wait before testing, you will end up putting a lot of pressure on yourself if test comes back negative.

Aissha welcome and thanks for posting timeline. It will prove very useful when i have my transfer.

Boo I hope u r feeling more positive.

Aley I hope you get a date for your transfer soon.

AFM DR is proving to be worse than ever before. Currently waiting for AF and I have a lot of severe cramps which can be unbearable at times but still hoping af would not show up before Saturday as i need to delay transfer date as much as possible.


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Oh boo I'm so sorry, have you called the Dr? What did they say? Did they tell you to stop taking everything? I'm getting headaches too which I don't usually. I'm putting it down to all the drugs. 

Hey Evan sorry you're feeling terrible. Why do you want to push back the transfer date? 

Aley, sorry to hear about work that's the last thing you need. It did not help me at all. You're right you have to focus on you. 

Djimm i didn't test this morning so that's another day under my belt as I'd only do it with the first pee. Trying to hold out. 

Lulu hows things with you?


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Boo don't give up just yet. I had same AF symptoms when i was pregnant and i also had bleeding for a week.

Jengles we have a family wedding which we really want to attend to. The problem is not the transfer date as such but given the fact that we have  to travel for treatment we need to go the the uk a few days before.


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Oh I see Evan, I hate the uncertainty of the transfer day. It really messed me up when mine all changed at the last minute. I know theres nothing you can do about nature but it's a pain in the **** sometimes. 

Oh buzz well I will cross my fingers for a miracle for you. Yeah I'm incredibly thirsty so guzzling


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh Boo   are you sure though, you still have a while to go to OTD. When will you do the blood test?

Evan sorry Dr isnt being nice to you. Hope AF stays away as you want but they always do the opposite eh?

Jengles- hope the headaches get better. I hate the 2ww... Well done for another day not pOAS though 

Aley- when will you hear about ET? I think dreaming about future babies is a nice way to welcome them back to your nest xx
Djinn- Addict!! Nah- that's exciting- how long til your official OTD? That's guide really handy to have posted x

AFM- first lining scan on Friday am. We'll see. I'm trying my best to be optimistic but at the same time not caught up in timing. Stress is my body's worst enemy so working at managing this better this time x


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Lulu good luck for Fri. Don't be disheartened if lining isn't thick enough, there's plenty they can do about it. Are you taking vitamin E? 

Anyone else getting raging headaches? I feel awful. Also felt sick this morning, which I'm crossing my fingers that's a good sign. 

Blood test tomorrow morning, hope these millions of drugs has worked


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Evan - sorry to hear DR isn't agreeing with you, hopefully AF will hang on for you. 

Boo - Why don't you give the clinic a call and tell them how you are feeling? This could still all be normal, maybe you are just more sensitive to the drugs this time, or have they changed any drugs you're on this time from what you were on other times. You still have a while to go until OTD so there is definitely still a chance for a BFP

Jengles - Well done to you for holding out! You definitely have more will power than me. I've also had a few headaches the past few weeks and have felt sooo sick since the day after transfer. I had hyperemesis with my daughter when I was pregnant so I strangely find the nausea comforting at the moment. God I just sound weird! Fingers crossed your blood test shows your progesterone is nice and high! I've just had some bleeding this afternoon but seems like it's all stopped now, rang clinic and they said if it didn't stop then I'd have to double the progesterone I'm on.

Lululimon - OTD not until Monday. I couldn't not test when I know I can if that makes sense! It is heartbreaking seeing a negative and it does mess with my head trying to work out if there is a line or I'm just imagining things but I can't help it. Good luck for lining scan on Friday!

AFM - Definite positive on a test this morning! Looking back on my previous tests there were extremely faint lines yesterday and the day before. However I've now just sentenced myself to testing every morning until OTD now. Hopefully this little embryo will hang around.xx


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Djimm Omg amazing a definite positive. I feel the same about feeling sick. It's actually made me feel happy in a weird way because when i was pregnant before I felt sick and had to eat and then i felt better, was the same today!


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Lulu good luck for scan.

Boo i hope you are feeling more positive today.

Jengles best of luck for your blood test. Fingers crossed that everything is ok 

djjim wow congrats first positive on this board which is at least encouraging.

AFM all DR symptoms have suddenly disappeared which means that my body is adapting to the meds. Still no sign of af which is great ( i.e. up till Saturday) because if it does not show up by Sunday i will be anxious since the will be the biggest delay ever whilst DR.


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Morning ladies!

Boo, I am so sorry. You're such a strong person. I know there is no comfort in this but I really hope one day your dreams will come true, you deserve it.  

Evan, I am glad the horrible symptoms have eased. Make sure you keep yourself well hydrated, it was the only thing that helped me during downreg.

Jengles, fingers crossed! Any new symptoms?

Djjm, congratulations! May this be the start of great 9 months.

Lulu, good luck with your scan on Friday.

I am having my transfer today! I probably forgot to say it. Anxious, stressed and scared are 3 words that can't truly describe how I feel. I am having up and downs every 5 minutes going from "this is going to fail" to thinking what names I'll give them.


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Boo i am truly sorry. I hope your dream comes true one day as u have been through a lot.

Aley good luck for your transfer today.


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Oh good luck Aley? What time is it? Make sure you drink so much water you feel like you'll explode. Otherwise they only call you in and tell you to have another cup​ of tea. 

Boo so sorry but if you do really feel you know your body then you have to go with that instinct. Will be thinking of you. Big hugs. 

Sounds good Evan, hopefully the timing all works out. 

Djimm bfp again today? I did a test today. I'm blaming your influence haha. So it was a negative but with a very faint line on the positive side so I'm feeling good about it. I have tested 10 days early as the transfer was only last Fri so to be honest according to 
Aisha timeline I shouldn't really test until probably Monday. 
I feel extremely sick this morning and still twinges. Will see how the progesterone is and hopefully the lack of holiday was worth it

London seems pretty sad today


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Aley- good luck for ET!
Boo big hugs- keep believing in your miracle it WILL happen one day xxx Take good care of yourself xx
Yes yesterday was weird....It took a while for me to see the news and wondered why ppl were texting to see if we were ok.

Djinn- eep! Let's hope it's a sticky xx

Roll on tmrw...I'm just impatient to start now. 

Jengles FC too for you! I'm on vitamin E, l'arginine, omega oils, ubiquinol as for my fresh cycle plus some strong vitamin B for miscarriage factors. I feel like a walking naturopathy shop but based on advice for my hormones. 

On a semi-related note, I've made a connection between my subfertility/unexplained diagnosis and the realisation I have insufficient glandular tissue. I won't go into it but it's a bit of a lightbulb moment to me an something I can stop beating myself up about.
Love Lulu x


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Lulu glad you have found out some more info that makes a difference. For so many of us that have unexplained infertility it great to get some reasons. 

Good news. My progesterone level has shot up from 40 to 180 so they are very pleased. Although I still have to take all the extra meds until OTD. So glad I have got a good result, if I was away I would have been very worried so all for the best.


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Evan - Thank you.

Booandbuzz - So sorry to hear this. Thinking of you.

Aley - Hope transfer went well and you are now PUPO!

Jengles - All sounds like good signs to me! Roll on OTD! Glad to hear you levels are good now. Yes was still a BFP for me this morning, hoping it continues.

Lululimon - Glad you have had a light bulb moment, lol. Hopefully it is something that can be helped in order to get your BFP.


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks djimm how are you feeling? When are you supposed to go in for bloods? Do you have a lot of symptoms?


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

I've had a few days of feeling horrendously sick but today doesn't seem to have been too bad and then a bit of spotting. In a dilemma though as meant to be going on a hen party on saturday and not sure whether to go or not. It's just a night away in a spa hotel, then a meal out but then I'm sure they will be going to a club after and it will be a bit odd if I leave early and I think it will be a lot of traipsing around before we can check into the hotel and after we check out the next day before train. Really not sure what to do! My clinic don't do bloods, just HPT on OTD and then they book you in for a scan three weeks later.xx


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Ooh the hen is a tricky one djimm, you don't want to push yourself too hard. I guess it depends on the friends and how important it is to.you to go. Before treatment people were so suspicious when I didn't drink as I've always loved my wine but it's been going on for so long it's probably less of an issue now. What's htp isn't that blood test?


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Thinking of you Jengles. X


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks VCR but my test came back all good, so you can take me off your worry list. Progesterone has raised from 40 to 180 so I'm all good just keep taking everything I am taking until test day and then see where I'm at. How you doing?


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Jengles great news about your test results.

Djjim personally if i were in your position i wouldn't go given the fact that you are at such an early stage of pregnancy and you need all the rest you can get.

AFM af showed up on time as i were not on any meds which is strange as usually it was always delayed during DR. I feel so sick and in pain.


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Jengles, so happy things are safe now with the levels. I would say that even if it's faint a line is a line, plus you're very early.
hpt means home pregnancy test, btw  

Djjm, do what's best for you. I would say that a good friend will understand and if you decide to go just make sure you're comfortable, you don't need to give anyone a reason as to why you're not drinking or leaving early. I have to go to a party today as well, completly not in the mood for it but my wife needs me there. I'll probably end up sleeping on a chair, I've done that before, haha.

Thank you everyone for the good wishes yesterday. My transfer was...I don't know how to describe it, awkward probably. There was a new doctor for the transfer, couldn't find my cervix, on a side note I never had this problem before, there was a bit of a general panic, I burst out crying, another doctor came and found the way in, 5 minutes later all was done. Came home, cried a liitle bit more. On a positive note all seems to be good in wombland, I don't have cramps like the other time and feeling generally a bit calmer.


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Aley congrats on being PUPO. Same thing happened to me when i had my scratch and i did it with same consultant as before. The first i did the scratch it was over in a few minutes without any pain. This  time round he couldn't find the way in and it was just so painful. To be honest I am a bit freaked out about the transfer because of this. Wish you all the best.


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Jengles - As Aley says an HPT just means a home pregnancy test. Have you tested again this morning?

VCR - Hi, hope things are ok with you. 

Evan -  Hope you feel better soon. All the extra hormones flying around certainly don't help when AF arrives.

Aley -  How are things in wombland this morning? Sounds like the transfer was a bit stressful, glad they found your cervix in the end! Always a good sign. Hope you and your wife enjoy the party tonight.

AFM - Had some more spotting last night and all this morning so the clinic have advised me to double the progesterone. Not sure whether I'm also getting a UTI or whether it's just the effects of the progesterone relaxing everything down there! Thank you to all for the advice on the hen party. It is a very good friend and I feel awful but I have cancelled going, I just feel like as you have all said, it's very early days and the bleeding is probably nothing but I would never forgive myself if I went and it got worse. This little one is obviously going to be a tinker as he/she is already causing trouble and I'm not even 4 weeks until tomorrow!


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Djimm well done for doing what you think is right. Your friend if she's really a good one will understand when it's time to announce. Hope all is ok with doubling progesterone, what form are you taking? 

Aley sorry to hear the transfer was a bit awkward sounds like you had a hard time. How you feeling today? Hopefully a hot water bottle and some rest would be a cure. 

Evan how are you feeling? Still sick? 

AFM I didn't test today I'm going to hold out until next week or latest Sunday/Monday. I've actually had diarrhoea this morning which concerns me a little I've been eating so healthily so can't think what it was. Sorry for TMI


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Jengles -  Well done you for resisting testing. I normally have a bit of diarrhoea with the progesterone so maybe it is that? I'm sure it is nothing to worry about. I'm just on cyclogest pessaries but gone up from two a day to four! How exciting for me, lol.


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Oh djimm you got the fun cyclogest as well? I'm doing 3 a day plus 2 anal ones can't remember what they are called. aren't we such lucky girls?


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks girls, I am absolutely fine now, having long afternoon naps and enjoying my pupo time. Trying my best to be positive.

Evan, don't stress, this things can happen but in the long run all that matters is to have a good transfer and I did have one and so will you. I mean it's not going to be comfortable anyway, I remember explaining to my wife how the transfer is 'like a smear, while trying not to pee and someone is pushing hard a cold probe on your bladder'   I think we're actually superwomen when going through this.

Djjm, glad you decided in your best favor, you need no stress now. 

Jengles, you might have diarrhoea after eating too healthy, I mean if you eat lots of fruits that can happen. Funny enough when I was eating a protein based diet when having my stimms a few months back I felt sick, drinking milk didn't help either as it brought back a nasty gastritis. We all react differently, I know that if I'll start changing my usual diet I will have some sort of gastrointestinal symptoms. 
The progesterone normally causes constipation but again, can be different for everyone.


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Aley congrats on being PUPO x
Djinn- think you made a good call- little embie is the most important ATM x
Vcr- all ok with you?
Jengles- well done on holding off testing- hope you got some treats planned? 
Evan hope AF is a bit better. 
AFM- scan was ok. Started estrogen today another scan a week today to see how lining is doing. Debating whether to start on cyclogest first or straight to Lubion...
Had a nice acupuncture session after and my pulses are strong so chicken bone broth is doing something! 

Hope you're all doing something nice this weekend- it can be a really hard day when we're TTC


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Jengles diarrhoea could be a symptom of early pregnancy.

djjim2 you have made the right choice not to go especially given the fact that you have some spotting. I hope thatvwillbstop soon. I had the same thing when i got pg with my son following fet. Spotting lasted for 2 and a half weeks. You need to relax as much as possible.

AFM felt a bit better following my acupuncture session held earlier today but have started to feel sick again.


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Evan, Sorry you're feeling sick. Do you think you should contact the clinic?

Well done on the naps, Aley glad you're feeling positive. 

Lulu I'm glad you're doing well and lining seems to be thickening up. 

I'm fine all, not sure what that was about this morning but apart from being tired and having a headache this afternoon I'm doing good. I made a nice dinner and going to try and get an early night while the husband is doing another catering job. I'm already thinking about doing a test tomorrow though. 

Also people at work are starting to ask questions I got some messages today but I'm just telling them I'm fine. I guess if someone else was off for 3 weeks and didn't go anywhere I'd be asking questions too. But I've no doubt it was the right thing to do. Even if I don't fall pregnant I know if I had been at work I'd have been stressed and at least I've had time to unwind at home and feel happy although sometimes bored haha.


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Ladies 

I have peed in a cup this morning and now trying to decide if I should just do a test or not, it's 9 days since transfer, so might still get nothing. Omg i hate 2ww sometimes. Keep waking up at 5 am to pee I'm sure part of this is to do with the anticipation of it all. Aarrg


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Jengles, you're up early...and so am I. 
You had a blastocyst transfer, right? Day 9 is not too early, with a first response the hcg should be enough to be detected.  I know what I would do but can't advise you of the same. Whatever you decide, I have my fingers crossed!


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks Aley for the response, I'm always up early at the moment. Ironic as I know as soon as I get back to work I'll be wanting to sleep in every day. I think it's all the apprehension. I just want to know! 

I did a test it was a boots one and it was similar to the one from a couple of days ago a faint pregnancy line, but too faint to call it. Actually it's 8 days my husband has reminded me I might have an issue with counting during this 2ww as I had transfer last Friday and it's Saturday today. 

How you feeling?


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Is it any different than the first one you took? 
In fairness, I think reading lines on a pregnancy test is very subjective, what it might look very faint to you it may look like a positive to me. 
Tbh, I hate pregnancy tests, they made me cry so many times but once you're hooked that's it, you poas till you cry...or laugh. 
Ok, I just read you did a boots one, so different tests have different readings for hcg, one can read over 10, sone will read over 50! Huge difference. Stick with first response if you can, seem to be the best and have a low reading.


----------



## The_Lau76 (Jun 13, 2013)

Superdrug early response are one of the most sensitive. Try those as they are cheaper than first response but accurate x


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks ladies and thanks for the superdrug tip. The boots one I've used is an early one too but I've decided I need to stop obsessing about this I agree Aley I hate pregnancy tests too. 

I'm getting on with the house work and going to clear out the spare room (although nothing strenuous). Will think of something nice to make hubby for dinner as he's at work again today after only a few hrs sleep from work last night. 

Hoping to get in the garden and do some pottering too although with gloves as soil is supposed to be bad for you isn't it? Hope the sun is shining for you all 

I need to hold out for a few more days and try again. Although I bet I cave again tomorrow.


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Aley - Enjoy those afternoon naps and try and stay positive! When is OTD?

Lululimon - Yes, little embie is definitely the most important thing at the moment. Glad to hear your scan was ok, roll on the next one. What progesterone did you use on your other cycles? I don't have any experience of Lubion, is that injections?

Evan - Thanks. Hope your sickness eases soon (or continues after ET depending on what way you look at it, lol). I had awful morning sickness with my daughter but this little bit of nausea I'm feeling now is reassuring me, just hope the vomiting doesn't rear it's ugly head!

Jengles - A faint positive is still a positive, as Aley said though it's very subjective as to what a faint line is, so a faint line to you may be a definite positive to us.  I bet you end up testing again in the morning. Like the_lau76 says Superdrug are very sensitive and thats what I used when I was pregnant with my daughter but this time I've been using the clear and simple ones from Wilkos, they are also sensitive to levels over 20 the same as Superdrug but you get 2 for £1! I think that's why I've been such an addict as they are so cheap! Enjoy pottering in the garden.


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Bloody hell 2 for £1! Djimm that's insane. I managed to find a clear response one on sale but that was about £7


----------



## lornam1989 (Jan 28, 2014)

Evening ladies,

Well I will be having a FET approx date of April 13th. I have just started taking progynova today.2 tablets for 5 days, increasing to 3 and then eventually to 4 a day.

It's my first try at a FET, does the hormones affect you or are they ok? I've already warned DH to be prepared.
Hopefully I'll be active but I only check in every few days. Good luck to us all

Xxx


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Jengles - I know! I had just paid £4.95 for two in Superdrug then saw those ones... so obviously had to buy them as well. Have you tested this morning or managed to stay away from the tests 😂?

Lornam - good luck with your FET! I've been pretty lucky and the hormones don't seem to affect me too much but I know all ladies respond differently.


----------



## lornam1989 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks djjim22.

I just noticed your OTD is tomorrow - good luck if you haven't tested already. 
Also I had a little girl in October 2015 too. Very strange!

Xx


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks lornam, had a BFP everyday this week (apart from this morning as I ran out of tests, lol) so hopefully still BFP tomorrow on OTD! Looking at your signature my ET was the same day as your BFP was confirmed!xx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Jengles i hope line keeps getting darker but if there is even the faintest line then there is hope.

Djjim glad your bfp persists. It's encouraging to see bfps on this board.

Lornam good luck for your fet. Looks like our transfers will be close since mine will probably be a week later.

AFM i feel much better. I have the DR scan on Thursday so hopefully that will go well. Obviously something has to go wrong during this cycle - i have been having severe dental pain since yesterday so it is something i will have to get sorted soon and definitely before transfer.


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi all,

Just a quick message to say I did do another test this morning and we've decided it is a positive, line is just so strong. We are over the moon. 

So I'll call the clinic tomorrow to see if they want to do bloods early or if not I'll wait until the end of the week but currently resting and very happy, got this week off to chill and see friends and feeling pretty good.


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Jengles  ah that's grand....Hoping it embeds really well for our now x
Djinn- GL for official TD tmrw !

Hi Lornam- welcome! You're doing very similar to me- I started progynova on Fri. I didn't find FET as bad apart from being more teary. This time I feel more bloated though.

Evan - hope Thurs goes well with you x


----------



## lornam1989 (Jan 28, 2014)

Ah congratulations djjim & jengles, fingers crossed it all goes smoothly from now on for you. How exciting 

Hi evan80 - on good luck to you, are you doing a natural or medicated transfer? I'm medicated due to PCOS and no ideas on my cycle lengths. My last one was a lovely 51 days so I'm paying for it at the moment. I normally take some tranexamic acid tablets to help ease them but I'm not touching them just in case I mess this up. Good luck for Thursday!!

Oh lulu we are a day apart then at the moment. I feel ok just glad to have started this journey. We have been waiting since February which is a small price in hopefully the long run 

Xx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Jengles congrats 

Lorbam i had no choice but to have a medicated cycle because we need to travel to the uk for treatment so we need to have as much control as possible over my cycle. It's bad enough that they only give me 6 days notice to make all travelling plans but with a natural cycle i would have much less time to plan everything. Making travelling plans has become increasingly difficult because we have a 2 year old and in order for dh to be able to join me in theatre for transfer my mum usually travels with us so that she can look after our soon so basically we have to make travelling plans for 4 people.  I have had 2 other fets and they never lasted more than 37 days


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Jengles, huge congrats! May this be the beginning of happy 9 months. 

Evan, I hope you're feeling better? Did you sort out the tooth? I hate dentists with all my heart. 

Djjm, today is official testing day? Good luck but I guess you're celebrating already.

Lulu, how are things? Hope you're well. 

Welcome, Lornam.

Afm, I have been driving myself crazy and that's pretty much it. As this is my first fet I don't know what to expect and I have so many symptoms now, cramps and very sensitive, sore boobs that only started yesterday. I know from my fresh ones that I had cramps and sore boobs but then I had hcg trigger and ec. I know it could be the progesterone but I've been taking progesterone for more than a week and symptoms only started yesterday. So confused! I am also emotionally wrecked, crying all the time thinking is not going to work. Tomorrow is day 5 and I planned a hpt keeping in mind that it could be still very early but also... I know I'll be devastated if it's negative.


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

hey aley,    , it is so hard when you have all these symptoms, personally, I think sore boobs are a very positive sign, for me, I have the feeling that the drugs only mess with the womb/ovaries area, giving twinges and pain. But of course everyone is different, which just makes it harder - soz  if you can last even a few more days, then you might avoid the devastation of a too early/false negative    

gosh evan, that sounds like a logistical nightmare! although, for my last few fet, my dh hasnt been there, one time he was even boarding a plane for work at the very time... but then I only have a quick 20 minute drive to the clinic, so it's not the same... would you consider day trips for just you?

jengles, wooo hooo, delighted for you, take care and enjoy     

welcome lorna, I am just on progynova and patches for the first half and I don't find it any way as intense as the fresh drugs, so hopefully it will be ok for you

djjim, hope you are celebrating the official bfp today   

sorry if I missed anyone  
afm, not much going on, lining scan will be on Friday of this week so starting to think ahead and get carried away  I have already calculated that it would be a christmas baby   as i said I'm     

hope everyone else is slightly more sane!


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Aley hang on in there and don't test just yet. You don't want to test too early.

Aissha the good thing about going to uk for treatment is that we can have a holiday at the same time as a family. It gives me time to relax after transfer. The only problem is that i get extremely paranoid travelling back as i have to handle luggage as well as my 2 year old who is a little hyper at times. Glad you are being so positive that you are planning ahead. I wish i had the confidence to do so myself but i just wouldn't dare just in case i jinx it 

I am at the dental clinic right now feeling extremely nervous.


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Evan - glad you are feeling better and hope you have got sorted at the dental clinic.

Jengles - Ahhh congratulations! Did you call the clinic? 

Lornam1989 - I can sympathise with the awful periods. I also used to take tranexamic acid for my periods but stopped in November when I was starting to a plan for my FET and was flooded off my feet every month!

Aley - It is so hard to symptom spot during the 2ww as the same symptoms can be the drugs or a pregnancy. It all sounds positive though! If you want to test early I read somewhere that 12-13dpo is the 'best' time to test early. I did test from 4dp5dt but prepared myself mentally that it would probably be a negative. It really isn't worth the stress of early testing but I really can't advise you not to when I was a serial early tester! Do whatever feels right for you.xxx

Aissha - You aren't crazy... I think we are all guilty of getting carried away with things. I think I was working out due dates before I even knew when my period was going to arrive!

Thanks Lululimon

AFM - BFP!!!! First scan booked for April 13th so on countdown now until then. Just praying everything continues ok, spotting seems to have stopped but still getting intermittent pains although I know that can be just normal. Back to work tomorrow so just hoping it's quiet at the moment and I'm not on my feet all day.


----------



## lornam1989 (Jan 28, 2014)

Evening all,

Can't believe how active this board is  but is so nice to hear your stories.

Evan that sounds like such a stressful time for you I hope it all goes smoothly. Where are you travelling from? Hopefully it's not too long a plane ride. Also hope the dentist went okay for you.

Aissha you a definetly not crazy. We have worked it out if all goes to plan and the FET works we will be due 30th December and seeing how my little girl arrived 2 days late we may be a New Year's Day baby.

Hang in there aley for the testing as hard as it is.

AFM I have my baseline scan booked for the 5th April and one of my best friends just announced her pregnancy. I am so happy for her as her husband had testicular cancer last year at the age of 28! 
Night all!
Xxx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Djjim  . Good luck during your pregnancy. Hope all goes well.

Lornam so happy to hear about your friend - proves that miracles do happen. Good luck from your scan. I have a minimum of 3 hr flight to get to Uk. I have to fly from Malta.

AFM did not get the tooth problem sorted as suddenly all teeth on the left side feel a bit sensitive so dentist could not point out which is the problematic tooth. So she suggested that I go back in a week to see if the problem got any worse. She seems to think that i might have blocked sinuses which may cause teeth sensitivity or this could posiibly be a side effect of af.

I woke up today with a headache and feeling very tired. I just feel so out of it which is strange because this is my 3rd fet using same meds and i don't remember having such bad side-effects.

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Timmi (Dec 1, 2015)

Hello Everyone

Can I join this thread? 
I've been lurking and never posted before but have found my latest cycle hard going emotionally so maybe some support can keep me going.
Congrats to those of us who have been able
Transfer this cycle and hopefully there are more BFPs soon. So pleased for those who have their BFPs... we all go through so much to get to this point. 
I transferred one 3 day embryo yesterday (27th) so trying to forget about it for now until OTD on 7th April. The 2ww is hell and symptom spotting impossible when you are taking so many hormones!!
The embryologist told us this time that, out of the 8cell embryo we had, only 7cells survived the defrost. so I m feeling disheartened that this one won't implant... sometimes the chances of a BFP plus a baby that sticks for 9months just seems unachievable to me....

Anyway, onwards and trying hard for a PMA this time and feeling happy to be PUPO. Resting lots and keeping stress under control!

Xx


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

morning Timmi, congrats on being PUPO, don't be down on the numbers, it is totally normal for some cells to be lost during thaw, my clinic says as long as it is more than half left, then they will go ahead, so losing only 1 cell is not bad. How long were they thawed before being returned to you? Sometimes if they leave them 24 hours, they have a better idea if they are dividing and thriving... but sometimes they put them straight back in before you can see anything. In any case, your little frostie is in the best place possible and hopefully will snuggle in for months and months   

Evan, sorry you are still suffering, if it is sinuses, then maybe some vicks in a bowl of hot water and put your head with a towel over it? When my sinuses are bad, I can feel the whole roof of my mouth swelling and it can give achey teeth too... hope you get some respite. 

lorna, hope you will follow your friends footsteps and get your bfp (and first baby of 2018!! thank you for sharing that I am not the only one  )

djjim, yay  and now the next 2ww until the scan  

 to all


----------



## Timmi (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks Aissha- yes my clinic say the same about 50% of cells.... I m assuming they thawed and put them straight back but I might check actually- didn't know they did it any other way! I'm sure this Frostie has just as much chance as any other but I wonder why the last 8cell didn't implant and this one will.... I suppose it's out of my hands now so just have to rest and wait patiently!!


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

Timmi, you should have an idea about what they have done depending on when they called you. I have just done 2 back to back FETs and the first they called me on the morning for an appointment that afternoon (it was a Friday) so they basically thawed and put it straight back in. For the second, I was called in the afternoon for an appointment the next morning (they had thawed that morning and transferred the next morning)... I think they didn't want to transfer on the weekend so they did it same day for the first one, but waited for the second as it was Mon/Tues (and also it was an 8 cell that dropped to 5 cell but had not divided in the following 24 hours, so the doc was not optimistic - and was right as it was bfn  ) 
It could easily be that your previous 8cell did not progress, while this one will... good luck with the patience, I have none!!!


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Welcome Timmi. I agree with aissha it's normal for embies to lose some cells after thawing. In my  ase my clinic always thaws embies in the morning and transfers in the afternoon.

Aissha thanks for the tip. Had to leave work today due to severe migraine but feeling a little better.


----------



## naneek123 (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi everyone, is it ok if I join?,
I have lots of questions, firstly I'm 27 and partner is 48,  (i have PCOS, partner has no fertility issues) I'v had IVF ICSI started injections in Jan, on short protocol, so no down regs,...I had egg collection end of Jan, collected 20 eggs and only have 2 left that made it to blastocyst stage, I then was told I got OHSS, so had to wait for my body to go back to normal, and I'm due to do transfer next month (if AF turns up when she is supposed to, so just waiting on af now, when she dose I will have a baseline scan and bloods done then start my pills, how long from day af turns up until transfer? And what are my chances of both blasts thawing ok?, also were told we will have to have a DET (double embreyo) transfer, what are the chances of them taking first time and what did you do when you had transfer? Stay in bed? Carry on as normal?...also we are private not NHS, not that that makes a diffrence, and this is my first cycle. 

Baby dust to all 

XxXx


----------



## naneek123 (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm also doing accupuncture is anyone else? Or any one done it and feels it may have helped? XxXx


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi girls, 

Hope everyone is ok. Many newbies here, welcome and good luck. 

Unfortunately I didn't listen to your advices and I tested today, is only 5 days past but a negative and although really early I am not holding too much hope. I will probably test at 9 days again but expecting a negative. 
I still have the breast tenderness and some random cramps. 

Sorry I am not writing any personals, I think of all of you and hope you're all good. Will pop in later and keep an eye on the thread anyway but won't be too active. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Aley   it is still pretty early though. Don't give up x

Welcome Naneek and Timmi
Naneek transfer will depend on your embies- roughly about 5-6 days after you would've ovulated or when the lining gets right around then. My last transfer was around day 20. Success is totally out there- I don't think there is anything that determines either way. It's the luck of the draw.

I'm doing acupuncture too I found it helped with DS. Last cycle my usual lady was away and noted a difference. It relaxes me and for me I believe it helps blood flow to my uterus. You can do as normal after transfer- although I plan to get plenty of sleep. Thawing these days is pretty good I believe.

Timmi congrats on being PUPO- don't worry too much about 1 cell
Hope everyone else well. I up my progynova tmrw then scan Friday- really hoping for some normal lining xx


----------



## naneek123 (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks lululimon, yeah ccupunture is good well I feel as though it's doing something, (tmi moment) but my cm has only ever been egg white consistency once and that was 4 years ago that's the first and last time I have ever had it, my periods are so irractic that someone said accupuncture can not only help relax and help blood flow to uterus but also in some cases helps to regulate your cycle, I know that no one can guarantee implantation or pregnancy first cycle but, I wish I was mystic meg sometimes,...things would be alot easier, I have all my progynova tablets ready to go and other tablets I need to take, I hope your lining plays fair keep me updated XxXx just waiting on AF to show up!, I don't think I have ever wanted a period so badly in all my life! 😂😂 XxXx


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Naneek
Lol- mine was 6 days late this time..Grrr.
I think Acupuncture made my cycles more regular over the few months I did it.
You have to be positive xx
Hope AF shows up soon for you x


----------



## Timmi (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks Lululimon. I know 1 cell isn't that a big a deal- just we're on our 4th transfer with only one success so far (which was a mc at 14wks) so feeling a bit negative about it.
I've never done acupuncture before- I m lucky in that my periods have always been very regular so I've been able to get to transfer stage pretty easily. Does anyone recommend acupuncture post transfer and in pregnancy itself (fc I even get that far again!!)?

Thanks everyone


----------



## naneek123 (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi timmi, I would def say to do it, ranges from £25+ but we'll worth it, helps relax you and blood flow a.c.t read up on it you will be surprised honestly and it can't hurt and can't make things any worse my clinic said to give it ago, 

Good luck x xXx


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi all

Sorry I've been AWOL for a couple of days. I made plans with friends this week to keep busy so haven't really been checking the boards.

Welcome newbies Naneek and Timmi, I had accupuncture and reflexology and definitely recommend it. 

Aley sounds like you've really been through it sorry to hear. It can definitely change so please don't lose hope, if you think about the process Aisha posted basically your body hasn't got to the bit of creating hcg yet which is why the test shows negative as that's what the negative/positive is based on. 

Evan sorry to hear about your teeth, not what you need right now. I've been getting so.e headaches too. I think that's normal. Is it the same doses of the same drugs? Sometimes they increase it and that could have an effect. Also they do update what goes into the drugs sometimes maybe a new formula isn't agreeing with you. 

Djimm congrats, glad you have a scan booked in!! although that seems so long to wait. I'll keep everything crossed for you. 

AFM having a nightmare, got a negative test yesterday morning, which i wasn't expecting at all it was just a Boots one but I thought it would be more positive as the hcg gets stronger. So I had to meet my friend but basically had a meltdown. I went and bought some superdrug ones as recommended on here (it's 2 for £10 around here) and a first response as that's the test I had strongest on. The first response was positive but the line looks not as dark as Sunday. Arrrg! What does this mean?? So I called the clinic who said, I can't come in to do bloods til Friday which at that point is a whole two days away. 

They said a positive is a positive and I should do another test Fri before I come to make sure it's still positive. I shared all this with my friend who was amazing actually and felt much better afterwards. She's been through a couple of miscarriages but now pregnant with her third. 

I don't know if I'm over analyzing it all, I feel different, I had been feeling sick like last time and my sense of smell had gone through the roof, that seems to have gone now. I didn't have sore boobs before so no change there. 
I guess it's completely possible to fall pregnant and then some how it becomes detached or dies or something. Pray for me ladies.

I'm​  getting lots of cramps and pains in my side, my stomach is black and blue from injections so generally i think its had enough. 

This morning my husband was saying "don't worry" which is probably the worst sentence ever. I'm going to rest all day. The only thing I have to do is get a prescription for my MIL and have a facial. Otherwise I will try and rest and hope that the bubba is going to be a fighter. I just wish I knew what was going on in there.


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi All, Can I join Im currently down regulating ready for my fourth FET. So far have had no success, but this time having two 5 day blastocysts transferred so remaining positive. Having the worse headaches though......I dont remember them being this bad last time :S Hopefully they'll stop when I come off the buserelin in 11 days time.

Will pray for you all xx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Welcome to the newbies.

Aley i agree with the others it's way too early to test.

Lulu good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Naneek hope your af shows up soon.

Jenglez this is not what you need right now. Can you go straight for a blood test cos that will give you a definitive answer of what's going on?

Faith welcome it's the same story here with regards to headaches.

AFM i had the worst migraine ever over the past 2 days and looks like the pain in my teeth was a symptom of the migraine so now that the migraine pain has subsided so has the pain in my teeth. I am in the clinic waiting to have my DR scan hoping to start progynova soon as this would bring some balance and hopefully  i won't feel as sick.


----------



## naneek123 (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi faithlovehope2016 

Good luck with the 2 your having transferred, do you know roughly how long until transfer day? I hope your side effects are wearing off, theres nothing worse than a headache, fingers crossed for you and everyone else!, I'm having both of mine transferred too! They are the only ones I have, I'm 27, they normally only want to put 1 back so I'm abit anxious as to why they want to put 2 back, (are they bad?) They are both graded at 3bc and a 3cb? So not 100% on what that means? Anyone have any ideas? What clinics are you all at and where abouts?, 

Also lulimon, 6days late!,...it's the worst thing! Now I'm symptom spotting for signs of af, 😂😂😂 but...I have been getting cramps now and then, so maybe she's trying to say "it's ok I'm here🙋" 

Fingers and does crossed for EVERYONE that we all get BFP'S! 🍼🍼🍼👪👪👪

Sending lots of Baby dust to you all!!! XxXx


----------



## naneek123 (Mar 20, 2017)

Evan80 yeah you me both!...how did it go at the clinic?, I have progynova in my cupboard what is it for and when do I take it? After transfer? Or before? Your further along than me, 

XxXx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

DR is confirmed. Just awaiting instructions from clinic to start progynova.

Naneek i am on long protocol so started buserelin injections on Day 21, got af on Day 31. Today which is Day 7 of af i had the DR Scan. I will probably start progynova tomorrow or Saturday depending on when i get the call from the clinic. The thing is that i have all my scans in my country and i forward them to the clinic in uk and i have to await further instructions. If i was living in the uk I would have received the instructions during the appointment of the scan. Progynova is used to stimulate the growth of the womb lining in preparation for transfer.


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello lovely ladies!!

Evan glad DR confirmed and one ATP further ahead.
Faithhopelove- welcome and good luck on DR. I found I had bad headache with buserelin last FET. Hope it improves xx

Timmi- I think having sessions of Acupuncture before and after ET is good even if you aren't a regular. Some studies show it helps, even if it helps you to relax a bit more. I read that laughter post transfer is supposed to help- so download lots of funny films/shows to watch! 

Jengles- what a rubbish day for you. I know if hard but all you can do is wait for the bloods. Will keep all crossed for you..Was it first morning wee? If you went in the night that can affect the reading too? Big hugs   and keep us posted. Think positive and instruct your body to increase its hcg...I know it sounds silly but I do believe in mind/body connections xx Enjoy your facial. 

Naneek- ha come on AF! Hope she's gonna appear for you x

Djinn- FC NXT 2 weeks go quick.

AFM- really hoping lining is playing ball tmrw. Had a manicure in my lucky Orange colour just to help x


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi girls, 

I hope you're all ok.

Jengles, how do you feel? As I said before hpt are evil and I absolutely hate them. I wish you luck and I'll be praying for you.

Lulu, good luck with your scan tomorrow.

Evan, downreg is horrible but is gonna be over soon. 

Didn't have time to interact much with the newbies but I wish you all good luck.
Faith, I too had migraines during my 2ww don't really know if it means anything. 

I am ok otherwise, didn't test today and probably won't do it until Saturday. As I said I am trying to make a new plan and look forward.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Aley well done for waiting, if that's what feels best for you, I think we're all individual. I feel sad I'm pretty sure I've had a chemical pregnancy, so I'm glad I tested early otherwise I never would have known it worked. If it is chemical then its the embryo not me and maybe we have chromosomal issues. Will see for definite in the morning. 

Lulu yes it was first wee of the day as that's the strongest. I've relaxed all day and tried to be positive but it's very hard. 

Evan they won't do the blood test unless I get a positive in the morning so I'm praying it is but as today was barely there I think tomorrow will be negative.


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Jengles, I would too have liked to know if there was implantation or not but the 3 tests that I've done so far are negative and I just can't continue torturing myself as I cry every time I get a negative. My clinic does a blood test anyway, well I bloody pay for it as for anything else so yeah. I guess if there was something that will show up on hcg.
Good luck tomorrow. Will they repeat the test if it's a positive?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmi (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi Ladies

Jengles... I'm thinking of you and really really hope you get a positive test in the morning. Please don't lose hope until the bloods confirm it- I've seen ladies on this forum get their BFP even after what they thought was a chemical.  

Aley.. - all fingers crossed. Totally understand about HPTs.... sometimes its less crazy-making to wait for the bloods. Will be thinking of you

Nankeen- I do mild IVF-  I take Progynova from CD2- its an oestrogen supplement (often prescribed as HRT for ladies starting the menopause). My consultant explained to me that it was to prevent ovulation in the transfer cycle. But maybe your protocol is different...I would really recommend getting your consultant or a nurse to write everything down so you know what you are likely going to be doing and when- even if that changes as things develop its good to know you're doing everything correctly. When I first started IVF I found it all so overwhelming and was so worried about which drugs to take when and it really helped to read the instructions and remind myself why I was taking certain drugs. Hope af shows up soon 

Lulu- thanks for advice about Acupuncture. I'm going to go for it- I'm actually working away from home for 3 weeks (6 hour round trip to get my bloods done for the pg test!) so think I will find a therapist in this area. I've done the same protocol for all my transfers so feel i need to do something different this time to get a BFP and a healthy pregnancy

AFM I've got some pains in my lower abdomen but only on the right side. So hard to know if its implantation or something else entirely. Trying to rest a lot, lie down for 30mins after every pessary and just think calm, sticky thoughts..

xx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Aley i seriously think it's too late to test.

Jengles good luck for today.

Timmi any twinges acter embryo transfer are a good sign so let's keep .

Girls i need your advice. I will be having treatment in Nottingham. My father lives in Somerset which is 3hrs away. My clinic always tells me to avoid long drives after embryo transfer but i am not sure whether this is just applicable if I am driving or whether it also applies if i am just a passenger. My dh came up with the idea of spending last three days with my dad so we would have a minimum of a 3 hr drive. Keeping in mind what clinic says about avoiding long drives I am not sure whether this is such a good idea. This is my final cycle and i don't want to ruin my chances. What would you do?


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Evan if it's your last 3 days i think it's ok by that time if it was going to implant it would, they didn't tell me not to.drive only not to fly but when i asked the nurses they said you can fly just not long haul. 

Afm It's over, definitely over x 3 negative tests this morning. Unfortunately I was pregnant but had a chemical pregnancy/very early miscarriage. 

Good luck and baby dust to you all, I'll probably be signing off now.


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Jengles, I am so sorry. It's so unfair especially after having the chance to dream. Big hugs!

Evan, maybe I am not the best at giving advices but I don't see what the problem is if you stay in a car seat opposite to staying on a chair at home. Some clinics will say you need to stay in bed for the whole 2ww and others will say you can resume your normal activities after transfer, my clinic advised me the second. In the 2ww I drove, flew, had long walks...I seriously doubt this was why I didn't get pregnant. Spending time with your dad could be a great distraction.

Timmi, thanks! Good luck in your 2ww, I know is hard not to overthink every symptom you get, fingers crossed you have symptoms because a little one is making its way in. 

Thanks for the thoughts, girls. You've been such a great support. I am planning another test tomorrow...my wife still not happy about this as she hates the fact that I am testing early, my otd is on the 4th but I'll go back to work on Monday and I need to know so I assume day 9 should be accurate, also I'll ask the clinic to do my bloods on Monday as well, before work, to put an end to this horrible thing called 2ww.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Jengles i am so sorry. That is one of the reasons i don't like testing early. I'd rather find out that test is negative rather than obtaining a bfp which then turns into bfn. That is so hard to take.

Aley good luck for the test if you decide to do it tomorrow.


----------



## Timmi (Dec 1, 2015)

so sorry jengles. thinking of you and I hope you find the strength soon to try again  

Evan80- I can't see that being a passenger in a car would make any difference? my clinic is the "carry on as usual" variety although they do say no swimming, baths, horse riding (not a problem!!) and not to get too hot. So I think a drive is fine as long as you don't turn the heated seats on!!


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks all. 

Evan each to their own but I'd rather know I was pregnant even if only for a couple of weeks, that way I know it's the embryo not that there's anything up with the womb etc. Seems like we have chromosonal issues.


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I joined the thread a while ago but went awol as life kind of got in the way- work drama in that I found out my boss is planning to replace me in Sept (found this out through a lady they had asked to take my place!!) right when I was starting FET which was just fab lol. Classic is that she doesn't know that I know so puts me in a good position to get in 1st and leave! I have started reading back through the thread to catch up.

Jengles - so sorry to hear the positives turned negative, I am same as you and test early as would rather know if had any implantation,even briefly. I have had several m/c's, most around the 5-6 week mark,the last 3 were PGS tested embies and I have lots of immune issues which so far haven't responded to treatment. This time it's a different protocol of immune drugs.

Evan - Sitting in a car will be fine, my clinic is in London but I live in Southampton and drive self home after transfer and back and forth for bloods etc. As long as you aren't going car racing you will be fine. Heavy lifting to be avoided but everything else in moderation is fine. Would be a lovely distraction getting a break and seeing your Dad.

Timmi - I always have pre/post acu and definitely think it helps,I love acu and reflexology and have regular sessions anyway. It definitely won't harm you anyway. My clinic do it so it's very handy as just up the road from where do the actual embie transfer

Aley - Good luck for testing tomorrow, fingers crossed it's a late implanter and you get BFP.

Hope everyone else is ok, I will do more personals when caught up properly

AFM - Had my embryo transfer on Weds, day 18 of cycle which totally threw me as it has always been day 20 before and I had planned days off work around that, I really should have learnt my lesson by now that you just can't plan too much in this game! Transfer was smooth and the blast was starting to hatch when showed me it on the screen which was amazing to see. Now just have to wait and see if this is the one that implants and stays, hoping new drugs do the job otherwise I am kind of running out of options......


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

hi ladies, 
gosh it's busy in here...

Congratulations kitty on being PUPO, long may it continue  

Jengles    I can totally see where you are coming from, wanting to know you were able to get implantation, heartbreaking though it is to then have that turn into a chemical   I wish I could think of something that would make it feel better, but it is just awful    

good luck for testing Aley   

Evan, it is so hard to know what to do, personally I do not believe that going on a car journey or just getting on with life will do any harm, but you have to do what you feel is right for you. 

Timmi, hope you are feeling ok now and the symptom spotting is not driving you too crazy  

welcome Faith and Naneek, hope things go well for you in the coming weeks... Faith for the headache, depending on which side it is, I find using acupressure points helps for my migraines... if you look at your hand, there is a triangle between the bones from your thumb and first finger, if you use your other thumb to massage there as much as you can (as heavily as you can cope with) I found it really eases the intense part of the headache...

lulu, how was your scan? I had mine also this morning and all looks ok. 10mm lining at Day 12, so happy with that... yet again my cyst on one side is still there, but as it is the same size as it has been for the last few cycles, not much to do about it... hopefully I will get a call in the next couple of hours to tell me what is happening for next week, but in theory, as long as the thaw goes ok, I should be going for transfer maybe Thursday next week  

Sorry if I missed anyone from the personals,     to you all


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooo busy..
Jengles - sooo sorry Hun. It's really hard I know and there aren't any words- but we understand . I really hope you make time for some treats and you time xx

Aisha ah well done on lining! We might be similar time.

Kittykat- welcome back and yay PUPO! Fingers crossed new regime will work for you x

Aley good luck for when you test x
Evan I don't think driving would be a problem...We had 3 HR drive after our last FET I think it's just long haul they are against- although mine is anti-flying! Go with your gut x

Timmi- hope our find someone- there are set points for post embryo transfer I understand so just check if they have some experience of it x

Adam lining looking good for me at 7.3mm and trilaminar...Waiting for call to see if a quick check on lining on Monday but hopefully next Friday  Had the weirdest compliment from the consultant that my ovaries "look about ten years younger" so I guess I got eggs left.

Wishing you all much love on our journey x


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Aissha and Lululimon - Thank you! Am currently analysing every twine or lack of twinge,no doubt I will drive self crazy over the next few days. If this doesn't work then I will throw a scratch into the mix next time! Lots of luck to you both for transfers next week,linings sound nice and juice  Where are you treatment??

Have a great weekend everyone xx


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

aley cheers- I've having treatment at care in London via my Gynae after a not great FET with our NHS hospital. We've this one and one more frostie left so really really hoping one will take x


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Care are great that's where I have my ec and et (though I'm not with Care for everything else) one nurse who I find bit odd but all the other theatre staff are lovely. Fingers crossed this is the lucky cycle. I have 2 more PGS embies in freezer but 1 has no result so could be abnormal and is a last option before another fresh cycle


----------



## Timmi (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi Girls

I need some advice. I'm experiencing dizzy spells- feel like I'm going to faint although I haven't actually fainted yet. Also feeling a bit nauseous but that's quite usual for me. I'm taking Utrogestan and Prygonova 3x a day. This is my 4th transfer and although I've felt sick before I have never felt dizzy- not even in my pregnancy. I read somewhere that dizziness could equal progesterone overdose... or is it just a side effect of the drug? Any experience of this?

Thanks everyone. Hope you are all doing ok xxx


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi girls,

Bfn for me today, although expected it doesn't get any easier to see only a line, I did 2 test just in case. Bloods on Monday or Tuesday but at this point I could as well open the wine. 
Thank you for the support you showed me.

Loads of love and baby dust to you all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Aley - sorry to hear that,it never gets any easier to see negative test. There is always a chance it's a late implanter so def test again Tues just to make sure


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Aley - Hun so sorry. I agree with Kittykat still do one on Tues just in case....  

Timmi- not come across that before
Are you hydrated enough? Could it be totally unrelated to meds and just inner ear issues? X


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Oh Aley i am so sorry. All of a sudden there are too many bfns 

Timmi i have had dizzy spells since starting buserelin. But in your case you might either be having an adverse reaction to the progesterone pessaries or could it be you are coming down  a cold? Or could it be that your hcg levels are going higher? When is your test date?


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Having my usual 5 day post transfer meltdown! Convinced hasn't worked and have that taking holiday next week is a waste as I won't even be pg and I should have saved it up for next cycle instead. I always seem to loose the week after bfp so I had pre-empted that and decided to book time off so didn't have to deal with the kids whilst having m/c with it being school hols (I'm a nanny) Woke up sobbing this morning after a horrible dream and it's left me feeling shakey. Sorry I am sounding patheric and me me me!

Timmi- Hope the dizziness has calmed down? I've never experienced it,the oestrogen sometimes makes me feel bit queasy and the prontogest makes me so hot so unfortunately I haven't any advice

Naneek - Hooe your AF showed u so you can start treatment


----------



## Timmi (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks everyone

So sorry to hear your news Aley. Hope you can try again soon  

Kittykat I m totally with you! The hours I spend analysing the what if this or what if thats. I think holidays and rest are always a good idea and although its hard do try and stay positive.  Must be tough being a nanny around kids and other mums all the time.  

AFM, Dizzy spells stopped after a little nap and haven't happened since. I spoke to my consultant who said that, as far as he is concerned it wasn't a symptom of fertility treatment- maybe i was dehydrated etc. I've been drinking plenty of water etc so I know it wasn't that... but all fine now so who knows?? This process is so tough- analysing everything.  
OTD is Friday.... I think I might poas this time (didn't last time and somehow the BFN was even more disappointing) but have managed to resist so far. Maybe tomorrow or Weds if I can't hold on any longer!

Good luck everyone  xx


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Timmi - Good you are feeling better,sometimes there is no rhyme or reason to it,I was feeling queasy Friday but no real reason for it. It's mostly ok working with kids,the parents can drive you nuts at times. I stupidly poas earlier and am sure there was a shadow of a line but now of course I am convinced I am seeing things..... so so stupid!! I never get to OTD and always test at home 1st as I couldn't cope with the sympathy from nurses if bloods were negative. If OTD is Fri then Weds should be ok for a reliable result. I've gotten PG after last 3 transfers so keep thinking that law of averages must mean that not every one will work! Lots of luck when you do test,am sending lots of positivity your way x


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Kittykat sorry you are feeling low. Just keep in mind that positivity can contribute to success.  As long as you did everything you were told to do then you should not have any regrets since at the end of the day certain things are not under your control. Easier said then done but try not to think too much and enjoy your holiday.

Timmi good luck for your OTD and glad you are feeling better.

Today has been one of the best days for me - no migraines and no excesdive tiredness. So hopefully progynova have balanced out my hormones a little.


----------



## lornam1989 (Jan 28, 2014)

Evening ladies,

Apologies for being so quiet lately. Life got in the way. 

Aley I'm so sorry - big hugs to you. Xx
Kitty Kat - good luck and relax although that is easier said than done
Timmiy - good luck for Friday.
Evan80 - hope you are well and your tooth pain is all sorted!glad you are having a good day today 

Apologies if I missed anyone but hope your journeys are going well.
No news with me. Work and had a sickness bug so I've missed two doses of progynova. Will wait and see what happens at the scan Wednesday but I may be delayed.
Xx


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

morning ladies,

good luck Lorna for your scan  I hope the missed doses haven't slowed things down, but that is the beauty of FET, that you can just go another few days and catch up 

evan glad you are feeling better  
kitty, timmi have you tested today??

Aley, really sorry for your bfn   take care of yourself 

Lulu, did you have the follow up lining scan?

AFM, not in a good place in my head  spent too much time on google and paranoid that some fluid I *think *I saw on the lining scan would prevent implantation, but not sure what I can do about it... also paranoid that I won't even have a transfer as the 3 remaining frosties won't survive the thaw.. I am feeling the weight of 3 back to back FET's and am just dreading yet another bfn (or worse).... sorry for being a moany cow, hopefully I will get a good call from the clinic this afternoon to allay at least some of my fears... 
 to all


----------



## Timmi (Dec 1, 2015)

Morning all

Aissha I know exactly how you feel with all the worrying- it's hard to be hopeful because then any disappointment is even worse. But remember that it can, and does, happen all the time. Everything is crossed for you that this time it's the one

Lorna- hope you can catch up and go for transfer soon.

Afm, I am tentatively hoping it's a BFP. Tested yesterday afternoon on a cb digital which was positive, then again this morning did another cb digital and a cheap Tesco one. Very very faint line on the Tesco... so fingers crossed for a good result on OTD which is Friday. 🙏

Good luck everyone else. Thinking of you all- we're all doing everything we can. Well done everyone for going through this horrid process Xxxx


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

thanks Timmi   wow wow wow, brilliant news on your bfp     delighted for you


----------



## lornam1989 (Jan 28, 2014)

Morning ladies,

Congratulations timmi on your BFP!!
Aidsha I'm so sorry you're not in a good place right now really hope you get into a better place.

I'm out unfortunately as I missed some tablets and I'm still occasionally being sick they have said it's best to stop this round. I'm frustrated that my body doesn't behave when it wants to and could kick my insides right now.
Next round starting May time. 
Wishing you all the best and I'll keep an eye on the thread! Good luck girls! 
Xxxx


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

thanks lorna  that is very frustrating, but I guess for the best to give your body the best chance to make a lovely cosy home for your frostie   hope you feel better soon and maybe in the mean time you can do some extra things to prepare (accupuncture/reflexology, vitamins/supplements) so you are ready for May


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

if nothing else, I should get a job as a psychic  finally had the call from the clinic and it is not good news, they had to thaw all 3 as the first 2 just lost most of their cells. The last one has lost a few, so they are going to wait until the morning to see what happens, but "I wouldn't hold out much hope" were her words.... I am supposed to be working but how can I possibly when my very very last hope is crumbling. (I know I am lucky to have what I have, but the devastation doesn't seem lessened at all) typically dh is away until friday, but I will go home shortly and know that my two DS will lift my heart.

Unless there is some miracle, that is me over and out, wishing everyone of you the most strength and   to get to your happily ever after. Thank you so much for all the support


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Timmi- congrats on the bfp!!   very good to hear! Now the next lot of waiting eh?

Aisha I am so sorry your frosties didn't come out well. Get your DS's to give some big hugs...But there still is a chance xx
Lornam-our cycles play so many tricks with us. It's just a small delay and hopefully next month will bounce back in great form. Wishing you all the best xx

AFM ET is Friday. Didn't need another scan as consultant happy. I have a coaching session tonight for my 2ww and now some visualisation.. o am also stuck on a plane waiting to come home!


----------



## twinkleNJM (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi ladies, can I join please? Just waiting to come on and then I am starting a short protocol fet cycle. This will be my 3rd attempt at a fet, praying it will be 3rd time lucky. Will catch-up with where everyone is


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Timmi i was 100% sure that you would get a bfp when you mention the dizzy spells. Congrats.

Aisha I am sooo sorry. I also have 3 embies left and i am paranoid that they might not thaw. Hopefully your embies surive. Just remember that miracles do happen.

Lornam damn as if there wasn't enough stress to deal with. It's so annoying that a bug had to ruin everything for you. Best of luck for any future cycles.

Lulu good luck for ET

Twinkle welcome and best of luck. 

AFM migraines keep persisting and still feel lethargic. Since starting progynova i feel a lot better though. I have had a tough time finding flights this time round due to the fact that ET is expected to take place shortly after recess. So it has been a major hassle. I nust hope that all goes well with my scan on tues because i was only given an approximate date for transfer on condition that all goes well in Tuesday's scan but if we waiting for so long to book flights we wiuld not have been able to find any.


----------



## Timmi (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks Evan. The line is very faint so not counting my chickens just yet. Will wait for bloods tomorrow before I dare to hope! Hope your headaches clear up- hope the flight hassle isn't too stressful and you are finding time to relax

Aisha I am so so sorry. That is such terrible news and its a grief when you lose an embryo- even if you know you are lucky to have what you have. Take the time to mourn them and your plans for the future. And really well done for trying and getting this far.   

Lulu- good luck tomorrow. Will be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed your embryo snuggles in well tomorrow.

Welcome Twinkle. FC for AF arriving soon

Lorna- Sorry you're out this time.... more waiting eh? Good luck for next month xx

AFM- another faint positive this morning. If I am pregnant I go on the high risk list at the hospital due to my previous mc so think I will phone the Consultants secretary today and get myself on her list and on their radar. I don't want to get my hopes up and assume these HPTs mean an actual pregnancy but I think its wise to get ahead just in case... 

Thanks for all your messages. Having this forum is such a lifesaver when you are quietly obsessing about something and trying to get on with life as usual. Lots of love and luck to everyone. Hope we see some BFPs soon xxxxx


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

hi all, 
I didn't think I would be back here again. I have had such a distressing and confusing 24 hours, with the news yesterday, I went home and hugged the kids a lot and after they were in bed, I cried a lot. I hardly slept. I came to work dreading the call, and then it came... and she said there was one "good enough" to transfer... so I had a spark of hope. I have just been to the clinic and the doc told a different story, I mean honestly I do not think there is any communication between the nurse that phones and the embryologist/doc... So what actually happened, Thaw 1 was 9 cell, became 4 cell, Thaw 2 was 7 cell, became 3 cell and Thaw 3 was 6 cell, did not survive the thaw... So they kept Thaw 1 and Thaw 2 over night... Thaw 1 was still 4 cell but Thaw 2 was also a 4 cell... so he recommended a DET. He said he didn't think there was much chance of a bfp at all let alone a twin bfp, he put my chances at about 15% and of those 15% he reckoned 75% would be singleton, so my chances of twin implantation would be around 5%... (my previous 2 bfp/DS were both DET and one was a singleton and the other a vanishing twin)

I had to phone DH because he was seriously concerned in the past with potentially going from 2 to 4 littlies... thankfully he was happy to go ahead (he probably is being all rational in his head and logical - while I am the cuckoo optimist  )

So after all my distress it seems I am at least technically PUPO. If nothing else it gives me 11 days to get used to the finality of it all, rather than having it whipped away in the space of a 2 minute phone call.... 

thank you for all the kind messages, other than my dh no one knows that we are trying, so your support has  been absolutely incredible and  invaluable... 
good luck tomorrow lulu, fingers crossed for your scan evan, a line is a line  timmi and welcome twinkle (think we cycled together in feb?)


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello ladies!
Evan- I don't envy the extra stress of sorting flights out too! It's weird you still got migraines but I hope you are till able to sleep well. Hoping lining grow nicely o'er the weekend ready for Tuesday!
Twinkle hello and welcome! FC for a prompt AF x I think I remember your name from Feb/mar board as I was briefly on there before cycl played up x
Timmi- it's a positive! I really gunk it's a good sign and will pray bloods come back good tomorrow. Assume the best!! You might be high risk for first trimester but then everything normal as was mine with DS xx
Aisha- Hun oh my gosh what a rollercoaster    There is still a chance so hang in there until OTD and celebrate that you are PUPO. I'm glad that to you have more time anyway and that dh will be with you tomorrow. Big big hugs xx if the outcome is not what you desire at least you know you have given it your all  

AFM had pretransfer Accupuncture which was nice. Also had sneak surprise of being charged by clinic and not my consultant so transfer costs more..not nice but trying to not let it get to me.
Roll on a good night's sleep


----------



## Svetik (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi ladies,

May I join you please?
I've just had my very first FET which was unfortunately a BFN..... 
Just mulling over everything and trying to formulate a plan going forward. We have 5 more frosties. Specialist wants to follow the same plan (start buserelin on CD1, once down regulation confirmed start progynova, then add steroids, Intra Lipids, clexane, then progesterone........) In the FET I just had they tested my progesterone 2 days after ET and the levels were pretty low, so this time we will double the dose and test progest BEFORE thawing the embryo just to see that levels are getting to where they need to be....otherwise potentially consider abandoning the cycle and not doing the transfer. 

I am in New Zealand now, and here they don't have injectable progesterone - only pessaries (utrogestan) and crinone..... so I am looking around for other options, seeing if I can get injectables from overseas somehow, or if there is anything else I can do to improve my levels. If anyone has any recommendations please let me know!

Also, question, those who have done multiple FETs.....do you do a scratch before the FET, every time? 
I had a scratch in February....potentially will do the next FET in May and my FS said we probably don't need to do the scratch this time.....but I'm feeling a bit uneasy about it...wondering if I should still do it. Does anybody have any ideas/info...are there any downsides to doing the scratch, doing it too often??  How did you manage it with doing back to back FETs.....?

Thank you!


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi Svetik.
Sorry about your bfn- it's tough after a positive fresh cycle I know x
I didn't have a scratch for our first FET. This time round had scratch in Feb but the cycle was cancelled ( we had just come back from NZ) and the jetlag messed up my hormones. I didn't have another and have just done transfer. 
I'm not sure I would have it done again but it might be worth  you speaking to consultant to explain why.
I've no idea about progesterone other than Lubion injectibles and the cyclogest/crinone. What dose are you on? I thinking testing before might be a good idea. I have to test on Monday to see if dose is right.

Hope all other ladies well.
Timmi- did you get bloods?

AFM- I am PUPO!!! Yay! Blast actually turned out to be more advanced and we got to see the cells kinda fizzing around. I'm now in my blissful bubble for 10 days at least. OtD is 16th or 17th but I won't be testing beforehand  Implant implant implant implant little one xx

Sorry no other personals but I hope you are all ok x


----------



## Timmi (Dec 1, 2015)

Hello Everyone

Thanks for all your wishes. Confirmed a BFP today   So pleased and for my partner and family who have been through every up and down with us. After my previous experiences and possible complications as a pregnancy develops I am being cautious about this one.  But today I am going to be really excited!!!!  

Svetik- Sorry for your BFN. I don't really know much about progesterone injectables.. I take 200mg Utrogestan 3 times a day. As for a scratch my consultant has actively discouraged us from spending the money on it- maybe its because my lining has always been fine leading up to FET. He seems to think there's no concrete evidence it helps- but maybe he means just in my specific case...

Aisha- wow what a rollercoaster. Congratulations though. Everything crossed for you   

Congrats Lulu on being PUPO. Rest up and zero stress!!  

Hoping hoping for BFPs for everyone...
xxx


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Gosh this thread moves quickly,I'm having trouble keeping up!!

Timmi - Huge congratulations! Take it a day at a time and just keep saying that today I am PG and that's what matters.

Lulu - Congrats on being PUPO! Take it easy and lots of positive thoughts and me time

Svetik - I have done FET both with and without scratch but the last 2 have been without as have high uNK Cells so my consultant said not to as it may inflame me even more. Prof Quenby recommends them regardless and I think if you struggle to get implantation then it's useful to do as it's supposed to "switch" on cells to attract embie. Everyone has a different opinion but I would say go with your gut and if feel you want one then just explain that to your consultant. I personally have got PG with and without a scratch but my issue is holding onto them when get PG

Aissha - What a nightmare time you have had,congrats to being PUPO, hopefully it will all come good for you. One of my embies didn't survive my last FET and it was the worst feeling,totally didn't expect it so I know something of what you were feeling

Lornam - Sorry you had to abandon cycle,how gutting for you. It's so unpredictable in the fertility world.people outside it have no clue. But although it's hard to have to wait it's better to have your body 100% back on track rather than put back an embie when body isn't ready

AFM - I had a very faint positive on Mon (5dp 5dt) stronger positives Weds and today. Will go to clinic on Mon to do HCG, FBC etc and if level is ok then will leave it there and hope I can hold onto this one

Hi to everyone else, hope you all have a nice weekend and make the most of the sun xx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Kittykat and Timmi congrts to u both on your bfps.

Svetik this is my 3rd fet. I had the scratch on my 1st and also this time round. Did not have it on my 2nd fet as i had to hqve a hysteroscopy/d&c due to very thick lining during my AFC Scan. 1st fet(bfp), 2nd fet (bfn), 3rd fet (?)  

Aissha and lulu congrats on being PUPO. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

AFM waiting for Tuesday's scan and hopefully ET will  be confirmed for Wed 19th April. 

Sorry if I have missed anyone.

Have a great weekend girls.


----------



## Svetik (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks ladies. I'll keep thinking about the scratch.....does seem so variable - both on the specialists' opinions and on your experiences....My lining is always good. I also have elevated NK cells (so doing steroids and ILs) so wondering if maybe scratch is not that necessary.
Definitely need to work out my progesterone issue though. Is Lubion a new drug, I havent heard of it before?
I was taking 2 utrogestan pessaries 3 times a day plus one crinone, then added another crinone after the low BT and some oral utrogestan too.

So lovely to see the BFP news here, sometimes on this journey you think it's just a myth this whole fertility treatment stuff, its never gonna work! So it's nice to come here and see that it DOES work, we just all need to find our perfect protocol/timing/clinic ...and get some magic baby dust too, eh?!


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Svetik - Have you ever had womb biopsy?? As just to confuse matters your nkcells in womb can be different to in bloods,mine are high in both - 27.5 in blood and 33% in womb. This time around  am using humira hydroxychloroquine and neupogen and as Neup raises white blood cells and inflammation my consultant said no to the scratch but I got the impression that he wouldn't have said no if wasn't using Neup. The problem is no-one truly knows and advice seems to change on a regular basis so its a lot of guess work. I think go with your instincts- if you have got PG without it then it's probably not necessary,if you struggle with getting implantation then it's worth doing. Lubion is injectable progesterone but unlike gestone/prontogest which is intra muscular, lubion is subcutaneous so easier to use. It's slightly less effective than the IM version so they usually use it along with pessaries and it will bring your levels up quickly. Pessaries didn't work for me so I use prontogest and it keeps it at a good level.


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Hello ladies,

So I'm currently on the 2ww. This is my first FET though we had many Fresh cycles before but all ended in a BFN.  I had a blastocyst transfer last Thursday April 6th which make me now 4dp5dt. I had pink spotting few hours after the transfer which I assmued was due to the ET. But again had bright pink spotting yesterday and I'm using all the progesterone rectally (plus IM injectables) so I'm pretty sure nothing could've injured my cervics.. I'm trying to stay positive and think it's implantation bleeding but what other reasons could it be? There is no bleeding today.. some cramping but it's not yet time for AF


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi mms- I've never had spotting so don't know. But stay positive as it does sound like implantation spotting...
You're 1 day ahead of me-- let's be hopeful for a bfp around Easter x


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

mms - I have had implantation bleed with most of my cycles usually around days 5/6 after transfer so I would think that could be a positive sign. I usually get bad cramping around same time Lots of luck for you


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi ladies, 
hope everyone is well  
mms, I had a small amount of pink spotting from my FET which ended in a bfp, so I would think it is a very positive sign,     

congratulations on your bfp kittykat  hope you are doing well  

svetik, welcome  I use lutinus which is similar to utrogestan - but I always had a really bad (itchy) reaction to that so I changed to lutinus... have never had my progesterone measured, but have also not had AF come before I finish meds, even though the last few have been bfns, which implies that the progesterone is ok I think... lutinus also requires a smaller dose (my 3 times 2 utrogestan became 3 times 1 lutinus) so if you needed more it would not be so messy  

lulu how is 2ww going?
evan, did you have your scan today?

afm, trying to get through this 2ww without losing it completely, had a dream last night where a nurse told me my blood test result was positive and it was twins, which doesn't help with me trying to get a grip on reality. I really wish I could fast forward a week and just know for sure one way or the other


----------



## lornam1989 (Jan 28, 2014)

Good afternoon ladies,

Looks like I'm back, just started AF today so provided I don't get sick again FET is approx 28th April. Bit more emotional this round as if it works and is successful (planning ahead) it will be due around my dads birthday but my dad died when I was last pregnant at 37 weeks and my little girl was born on my mum and dads wedding anniversary so I need to keep my emotions in check. I do also think it may be a sign too. 🤔

So glad to see BFP's happening and baby dust to everyone waiting. I'm currently on my lunch break so will have a good read of this thread this evening

Xxx


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

LuluLimon, Kittykat76, asshia

Ladies thank you all so much for the support.. it really means a lot to me.. I am trying and hoping thy its a positive sign but I'm just too scared to put my hopes up high. I went to see my doctor today and told her about the spotting and she assured me that it's a positive sign however just to get an ease of mind she said I can up my dose of progesterone if I like though she doesn't think it's necessary. My OTD is 1 day before my birthday and I hope and pray that a BFP will be my birthday gift sent from God. I can't resist not testing early though and finding it very hard to keep my mind busy with other things.. do you have any recommendations for that!


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey lornam- glad AF came on time and you can start next cycle asap! Wishing you no sickness this time.
Aisha- the 10 days are going. ...I had to increase progesterone as it was on low side..FC it can work. Love your dreams...I've had some weird ones like that.

Mms- distract yourself as much as you can. I saved up a series or two on Netflix so doing that, walking and gardening as I've got little work on these 2 weeks. Try and just be in the present moment- the one goes by quite quickly  x

I think we are off to visit family for a break by the sea over the weekend then back for OTD. I think I will be the only person who doesn't want to POAS!

What brand stick are you guys using? I've had Clear Blue in past but wondered if a better one there..i have all my old bfp sticks just to remind me it can happen 😀


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi all,

It's been ages since I posted, I know, but I've been keeping up with everyone's news from afar.

Congratulations, Timmi.

Hope you're okay, Aissha.

Hi Lornam - we're at a similar stage...

Lulu - I used Superdrug's tests on previous occasions.

Hi MMS - try not to worry too much about spotting.  I spotted most days between 5 and 10 weeks pregnant - it only stopped when I started using the Cyclogest rectally instead of vaginally.

I had my baseline scan this morning (day 3).  I'm good to start Progynova 3x a day and reduce Buserelin to 0.2 each night tomorrow.  Provisional date for transfer is 2 May but that may come forward a little.

I hope everyone has got a relaxing weekend lined up.

Vxx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi girls it's been a while since i posted.

MMS i had spotting too at 6dp5dt when i had my bfp. I have a very hectic job so I have no problems keeping busy. Try reading books and watch funny movies and try not to spend too much time at home alone. But the 2ww is the worst part.

Aissha love your dream. Hope this week goes fast for you.

Lornam welcome back. Glad you can start again so soon.

Lulu enjoy your holiday and good luck for OTD.

VCR glad you moved a step further in your cycle.

AFM had my scan yesterday and transfer will take place on 19th so in a week's time i will be PUPO hopefully because of course we have to see whether the embies survive the thaw. That is my biggest fear right now.


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Evan80

Wish you all the best. With the current technology in freezing the embies have a better chance at surviving the thawing process..

Anyways I have to admit that I went weak and took a HPT this morning at 7dp5dt only to be disappointed with a BFN 💔😭. Tried so hard to find atleast a faint line but there was absolutely nothing.. stark white.. I feel that's it for me and there is no chance or hope for this cycle.. I just don't understand what else could've caused the spotting! I had 3 blastocysts transferred plus since this was also a stimulated cycle had 2 ovums and timed intercourse... my only child was conceived naturally and no one seems to understand or know what's causing my infertility issue. I know you will tell me that it's still too early to test and there is still hope but I was hoping for atleast a faint line by now..


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi Ladies how are you all doing?

Evan - have you had any tests done for immunes or clotting? I am slightly obsessed with it as it's my big issue. Test again in a couple of days,always a chance there was late implantation.

Lulu I use the clearblue easy then do a clearblue digital but have to mostly keep away from those as they panic me when conception indicator doesn't give correct dates. How are you feeling?? Hope you have a lovely time away Lots of luck for testing

VCR - Great that you are starting next cycle, good luck with it. I hope it all goes smoothly

Mms - It's hard to not get hopes up, I always have same symptoms but still tell self I don't think has worked as don't want that crushing disappointment. Weirdly this time I didn't have any bleeding but have every other time and all have been bfp. Lots of luck for test day

Lornam - Good luck,hope this is your lucky cycle

Aissha - Hoep you are surviving the 2ww, when is your otd?

AFM - Had my hcg done, 1st was 494 on 12dp 5dt, 2nd was 1185 on 14dp 5dt and progesterone 126. Highest results ever have so just sit tight now and see what happens, nausea has kicked in big time so hopefully that's a good sign


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Mms I am really sorry. I really thought you would get a bfp at this stage but it might be too early if you had late implantation.

Kittykat congrats. I think your message was meant for someone else as I have not had my transfer yet .

AFM had a hectic day at work as it was my last day before travelling to uk for treatment. Unfortunately i have a very bad hayfever attack and i am hoping it will not ruin my chances as i am really unwell.


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

evan - Duh,thats me not concentrating!!Hope your embies are ok,the freezing process is so good now that its unusual for them not to survive. I had one that didn't and the embryologist was shocked and said it rarely happens,I thnk mine was damaged during PGS testing as it was top grade normal embie so no reason shouldn't survive. Hope your hayfever calms down,it must be really hard at this time of year


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

No worries kitty kat. Thanks for your comforting words. It's good to know that it's rare that embies do not survive the thaw although maybe I shouldn't be comforted by that considering our history as we were told that azoospermia is rare but it happens that my husband was diagnosed with this condition


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Fingers crossed they will be fine. The problem with this journey is that there is no rhyme or reason to most of it,I've learnt to expect the unexpected!


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Well so much for my calm positive mind set..... started spotting this morning so now fearing worst


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Kittykat  I am sorry. Is it red blood or brown? If it's brown it could be old blood.


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

It's light brown at the minute, 2 of my previous losses started that way so I'm panicking. My other losses were heavy bleeding from the start and all apart from 1 were around 5weeks which is what I am now. Don't know what's wrong with me,body just doesn't seem to like being PG :-(


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Light brown could be old well light brown could be old blood from implantation. Are you able to get another hcg level blood test?


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

I have to go and do FBC on Monday so will ask for another HCG test then,see what is happening. It's only a small amount at the min but with my history I can't help but freak out!


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

I can't blame you but as long as it's brown blood i would not worry too much. Good luck for Monday


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks hun. I hate being like this,PG turns me into a headcase and I'm usually pretty calm and relaxed!


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

Sorry I have been awol and for the lack of personals.... i did a poas this morning and bfn. 
I want to thank you all for all the support through all of this, I had too much negativity swirling through me to be here for the 2ww and I didn't want to drag everyone down. I have a blood test on Tuesday to confirm and then I will finally close the ttc chapter of my life. 
I hope everyone gets their bfp and happily ever after. 
Thanks ladies for everything


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Aissha - So sorry to hear that,look after yourself and give your children lots of hugs and kisses


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Aisha- very big hugs to you (()) am so sorry. You gave it your all xxxx have big kiddy hugs from your DS's...Wishing you all the best xxxx

Kittykat- I don't blame you for being freaked. At least its brown which is ok fingers crossed... Maybe a haematoma? but the spotting is horrible. Big hugs xxx

Evan hope hayfever has gone...? 

AFM Been trying not to symptom spot but I've sore nipples and nausea but they are also progesterone symptoms so I give up... I've going to hang on til Tuesday to test as have a long early drive tomorrow and want to be at home for OTD.


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Lululimon _ lots of luck for testing,don't blame you wanting to be at home for it,sending you lots of positive vibes. 

The spotting seems to have stopped so will just see what happens


----------



## Hunny B (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi everyone, can I join you? 

I started my drugs - (tablets) PROGYNOVA AND (injecting) CETRORELIX 6 days ago, I have my scan on the 21st April - next Friday so I think I'm in the right thread aren't I?  Potential ET will be 7 ish days after that, if I'm in the wrong thread can you direct me please?? Thanks x

I was on FF last year when going through the journey, but had to wait for an operation (6 months - eek!) to remove my tubes due to a hydrosalpinx and decided to get them both out in the end so I don't have to deal with fluid in my womb again, well at least ruling out to the toxic fluid from the tubes anyway.  So I'm back on that roller coaster of a journey with all you lovelies.  I hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Aissha i am so sorry. 

Lulu i still have a very bad hayfever attack and I am getting paranoid that it will ruin my chances.

Kittykat glad your spotting stopped. Best of luck for today's test.

Huuny B welcome and good luck for your scan.

AFM just landed in the UK last night and preparing for ET on Wednesday which will be the most stressful day of my life until i get the call whether embryos have survived the thaw.


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Evan - Hope you're embies survive the freeze and your hayfever gets under control soon

Hunny - Welcome, hope your scan goes well.

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Hunny welcome- that was a big wait for our operation. Good you've got the ok for this month x FC all will be ok with scans x

Evan - hope our get to rest tomorrow and really hoping the defrost goes ok.xx

Kittykat- did you get bloods done today?

I am bricking it at present. I think I will arrange to do something tmrw whatever the result just to get out. So exhausted this last week. Really want this SOO much it hurts. Xx to all


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

I might be out for this cycle. Two days before ET and my son developed a chickenpox-like rash a week post chickenpox vaccine. I am freaking out


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi ladies I am out got a bfn this morning. We are gutted as it's our first right out bfn and everything looked good.
Going to take some time and see if we do our last frosties next yxle or I have one off... Obviously a little worried about implantation issues.
Had big cuddles with my little one. We are so grateful for him but it still hurts.

Wishing you lots of baby dust for treatment x

Evan so sorry to hear that...We had the pox in October x


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

oh lulu I am gutted for you   I really thought that you were going to get the bfp. as you said, it was all looking so good, I thought for sure this would be the  one.     (have you seen the angel bumps supplement protocol, might be worth getting yourself fully loaded on that while you decide your next steps?)

oh evan what rotten timing. have the clinic said they will not transfer? Have you had the pox yourself?

welcome hunny, hope you have a good scan on friday (you are in the right place and you should get great support from the super ladies here  )

mms have you tested again?
hugs and babydust to all


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Lulu i am very sorry.

Looks like ET will go ahead tomorrow. Clinic said that since i had chickenpox as a child and since i was also immunized then there is no problem.


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Lulu - really sorry to hear that, sending you big hugs

Evan - Great news that transfer can go ahead, am keeping everything crossed for your embies tomorrow


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks kittykat. Transfer went well and I am officially PUPO. OTD is 2nd May. Since this is my last cycle I am going to enjoy the PUPO bubble as much as possible and therefore might decide not to test early.


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

That's great news Evan lots of luck and positive vibes for you


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Evan
Wishing you lots of good luck xxx
I'm trying again hopefully next month


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Kittykat I am very sorry.

good luck to u both


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi all,

Kittykat - I'm really sorry to hear that.

Lulu - I'm sorry to hear your news too - best of luck for the next cycle.

I had my scan this morning: lining is 8.9mm and so transfer is confirmed for 2 May.  I've just taken the day off as annual leave.  The last Buserelin injection is on Wednesday evening (thank goodness) and I start on the progesterone suppositories and injections on Thursday.  I'm starting to feel quite anxious about it all.

Vxx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Good luck VCR. Your transfer date happens to be my otd. I am on Day 5 of the 2ww and I am driving myself crazy.


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Kittykat- i am so very sorry to read this. I know there is not much to say that can make you better xx  It really sucks though

V good luck for you ET on the 2ndx Lining sounds good x

Evan- hope you can distract yourself a bit longer!


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi All. Just had my transfer today of 2 blastocysts graded 4Ab & 4Bc. Feeling hopeful even though its my fourth FET and so far Ive had no success. Its the first time they've chosen to transfer 2. OTD is the 5th May xx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Best of luck faithhopelove. Your otd is 3 days after mine but i think i will test early.


----------



## twinkleNJM (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi all, hope everyone is ok. Will catch up properly when my husband gets back from his work trip and I can use his iPad. 

I also had my transfer today - two 5 day hatching blasts on board, not sure what the grades are but this is the first time they have been hatching at the point of transfer and the first time I've had two put back. Had acupuncture before and after transfer My otd is the 6th may. Really gotta try to stay calm and less obsessed with symptom spotting this time and hoping I won't cave and test early but we shall see xx


----------



## twinkleNJM (Dec 26, 2010)

Faithhopelove - we are transfer day buddies whoop woo! This is my 3rd attempt at fet! Your test date is the day before mine tho. Come on little embies, please let this be positive for us both xx 

How you feeling evan80? How many days post transfer now? 
Xxx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Girls it is a very cautious bfp for me with beta levels of 102 at 7dp5dt. I know it is still early days and a lot can happen till otd but at least this is a step in the right direction.

Twinkle i would suggest that you stay away from symptom spotting. I was doing same thing and i was convinced that it has not worked as i had no symptoms whatsoever. wish you the best of luck.


----------



## twinkleNJM (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow Evan80 amazing news!! Congrats xxxxx


----------



## Welshgirlwishing (Jul 12, 2013)

Hello all.

Had my FET on Tuesday 25/04/17. Two 7 cells. OTD is 9th May. 

Everything crossed. xx


----------



## emzyjk (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi twinkle and hopelove, I had my FE transfer yesterday  (wednesday) so think I am on the same day as you both? My OTD is next Thursday excited !! X   hope we will all get


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks twinkle. I still can't believe it's bfp and as with every bfp new worries start cropping up in my head so i am now testing every two days. Yesterday got another bfp and will be testing again tomorrow. The fact that i have no symptoms make it worse.

Welshgirlwishing and emzyjk best of luck to u both xxx


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Congratulations Evan- that's a good HCG level for you


----------



## twinkleNJM (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm praying it all turns out well for you Evan80, don't blame you for testing regularly! Just keep positive and focus on getting to next step! I had hardly any symptoms throughout both of my previous pregnancies and I was a nervous wreck every time I went for a scan or appointment, but they both turned out fine xxx 

Hopepraylove, Welshgirlwishing and emzyjk How are you all doing? I'm 4dp5dt and not feeling anything really. Odd twinge here and there and quite tired but nothing else! Counting down the sleeps, still don't think I will test early this time! 7 sleeps to go xxx


----------



## twinkleNJM (Dec 26, 2010)

Oops sorry I meant FaithHopeLove2016 not sure where I got Hopepraylove from 🙈Xx


----------



## Welshgirlwishing (Jul 12, 2013)

Congratulations Evans80.

FaithHopeLove2016, twinkleNJM and emzyjk How are you all doing?
I've not felt anything so far. So hard to resist poas.


----------



## twinkleNJM (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi Ladies, I'm 6dp5dt, feeling a bit stressed today. I've got mild cramps which I know doesn't mean anything in terms of this being a positive or negative result but it's unnerving. Keep going to the toilet and expecting see blood, think I had a teeny bit of brown cm earlier. Trying my hardest not to symptom spot but it's tough. How is everyone else? Xxx


----------



## Welshgirlwishing (Jul 12, 2013)

Really grumpy and snappy today, feeling no symptoms is making me fear the worst.


----------



## twinkleNJM (Dec 26, 2010)

Welshgirlwishing I know how you feel, want a sign but it needs to be a positive sign and I'm not sure what positive sign I'm looking for. Are you gunna test early? I'm holding out. xxx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Twinkle you might have had implantation bleeding. Fingers crossed .

Good luck to the rest xxx


----------



## Welshgirlwishing (Jul 12, 2013)

I've been thinking about buying a test all day,  every day since Tuesday!!! Will hold off till the weekend. Really hope that was an implantation sign for you.


----------



## twinkleNJM (Dec 26, 2010)

It's so tough not too test early. My tummy feels really crampy  xxx


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi all,

How is everyone?  I think mostly you're a few days/week ahead of me!

I have one 5 day embryo on board. OTD is 18 May.  I don't usually test early because I can't take the stress (I prefer just having 'the' result on the set date!).

Lying on the sofa watching SVU for this afternoon - back to work tomorrow.

Vxx


----------



## twinkleNJM (Dec 26, 2010)

VCR congrats, welcome to the crazy PUPO club! Sounds like you had a nice day chilling xx


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Thanks, twinkle.  Back at work today, unfortunately.  Also, my progesterone level is low so I've been prescribed Lentogest 3x a week, on top of everything else.  for the fact that it is an intramuscular injection!


----------



## twinkleNJM (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh that sounds horrible! How did they realise your prog is low? Was this identified before you had transfer? My clinic don't even test my progesterone and I'm just on 2 cyclogest pessaries a day x


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi.  I had a progesterone level test yesterday just before the transfer.  They called with the results today.  How are you feeling?  Vxx


----------



## twinkleNJM (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow that's good they test it, but not good you now have to inject! I suppose it's reassuring that you are getting the amount of progesterone that you need. 

I'm feeling a bit more positive today. The cramps have eased and had no more brown cm. Only 3 sleeps to go xxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016 (Feb 27, 2016)

BFP BFP....cant believe it after 4 Frozen Embryo Transfers over the last year its actually worked for the first time...have had a little brown bleeding yesterday though so they have doubled my progesterone to 4x400mg cyclogest per day. It has stopped the bleeding so fingers crossed this little one or ones stays growing healthily for 8 months and we will be blessed with a miracle baby xxx

Keeping everything crossed for everyone still waiting to test and thinking of those who it didnt work for this time, as after 3 failures before this round I know how difficult it is.....give yourself time to grieve, but keep hopeful & positive, it will happen.....its just being resilient and not giving up xxx


----------



## Welshgirlwishing (Jul 12, 2013)

Congratulations, that is such great news.

Have you tested early?

xxxxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016 (Feb 27, 2016)

Yes, offical test date tomorrow x


----------



## twinkleNJM (Dec 26, 2010)

Faithhopelove amazing news! Congratulations! Xx


----------



## twinkleNJM (Dec 26, 2010)

Did you have any symptoms leading up to the test? Xx


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016 (Feb 27, 2016)

No symptoms at all....so much sure I was convinced it hadnt worked. Felt I'd had more symptoms my BFN rounds! Still in shock, had to get husband to check the test xx


----------



## emzyjk (Dec 28, 2014)

FaithHopeLove - I am delighted for you - that's brilliant  

I also have good news - we have just heard from Bourne Hall, I am delighted to say we got a BFP  

We are over the moon (it has been 8 years now)! The nurse said HCG is around 86 - we are now 8dp5dt (single embryo). She said that the result will be sent to IB who will give us further instructions.

Our one (and only) pregnancy 8 years ago was ectopic so  we won't properly relax until scan - maybe IB will recommend further blood test to monitor HCG? 

I have a confession though - I have been posting in this forum thinking that FET stood for fresh egg transfer (not frozen)  

Hope you are all well anyway and sending you all lots of ...


----------



## Welshgirlwishing (Jul 12, 2013)

emzyjk That's fantastic news, so happy for you. 
He he!! I don't think it matters which group your in, we're all hoping for the same thing in the end and need to look after each other along the way.

Xx


----------



## twinkleNJM (Dec 26, 2010)

emzyjk Fantastic news! Huge congratulations to you too xx

Welshgirlwishing - how are you doing? When do you test? Xx


----------



## Welshgirlwishing (Jul 12, 2013)

Not till Tuesday!!!! Think I might do one on Sunday as it's my dad's birthday on the 9th and I'd like a bit of time to gather my thoughts before having to visit him either way.

How bout you Twinkle? Xx


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Congratulations to those with BFPs!

Vxx


----------



## twinkleNJM (Dec 26, 2010)

Hiya, My test day is Saturday which is 11dp5dt. Not long to wait now Xxx


----------



## twinkleNJM (Dec 26, 2010)

Eeeeek I caved this afternoon...a nice dark BFP!! So so happy! 3rd time lucky with FET! Think I'm in shock xxx


----------



## Welshgirlwishing (Jul 12, 2013)

Wow that's brilliant, congratulations. Xx


----------



## twinkleNJM (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you xx Praying for you too Xx


----------



## Welshgirlwishing (Jul 12, 2013)

Well I caved!! Faint BFP. Can't believe it. So fingers crossed till 7 week scan. This group has been a good luck charm to us all. Xx


----------



## twinkleNJM (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes yes yes fabulous!! Huge congrats, we are certainly very lucky at the moment xxx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Wow i have not been on here for ages but i am pleased to see all the bfps. Congrats to all.

Emzyjk my first scan is on 29th May and like you I won't relax until i hear baby's heartbeat. That is when i will be convinced that it has worked.


----------

